# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  UFX-Bank????  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## mohamed70

السلام عليكم 
هل أحد عنده أي علم عن هذه الشركة؟ وهل أحد عنده حساب فيها

----------


## mohamed70

يا شباب شو القصة 
انا سمعت انو شركة نصب وفيها من الخداع والمكر والكذب الكثير الكثير, وما يهمها خسارة المتاجر

----------


## ameer27

انا تاجرت في الشركة لمدة 5 اشهر والصراحة الشركة ممتازة يعني التحليل والتوصيات وتحويل المبلغ جدا سريع. اذا بتقول انو هي شركة نصب شو الدليل ؟!

----------


## مبتدئ 1

انا أتاجر مع هذي الشركة وبالعكس الدعم الفني والتوصيات ممتازة ويساعدوني كثير في حسابي ,, لكن الى الان باقي ما سحبت بس بشكل عام الشركة كويسة ,, ويعطون بونص كويس على الايداع ,, 
والله أعلم

----------


## mohamed70

> انا تاجرت في الشركة لمدة 5 اشهر والصراحة الشركة ممتازة يعني التحليل والتوصيات وتحويل المبلغ جدا سريع. اذا بتقول انو هي شركة نصب شو الدليل ؟!

 يا ريت لو بتعطينا فكرة عن المبلغ المسحوب 
لانه رأس المال بيرجع بكل الاحوال بس اذا كان في ارباح كبيرة بيكذبوا وبيمرمطوا فيك  وهذا من واقع تجربة صديق لي حتى اني بعض المرات قمت شخصيا بالتحدث معهم نيابة عنه 
علاوة على ذلك الشركة ليست مرخصة بعد

----------


## العرندس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مشترك مع نفس الشركة 
التقييم ممتاز من ناحية التعامل والتحليل والدعم الفني
ولكن 
مشكلة السحب لم اجربه بعد
ولكن دائما ما يصرون علي لزيادة راس المال حسب قولهم لزيادة الفرص
حسابي والحمد لله جيد 
واطلب من ادارة الموقع بتثبيت الموضوع حتى يتمكن عدد كبير من المرتادين بالإدلاء بتجاربهم الشخصية عن هذه الشركة وغيرها من شركات الوساطة
حتى لا يقع اي مسلم نتيجة نصب واحتيال وحتى نفيد بعضنا البعض

----------


## ameer27

قمت بايداع مبلغ 2500$ وحصلت على بونوص 2500$ . تاجرت لفترة 5 اشهر وبعد ان اتممت حجم التداول المطلوب وسرت بحسب قائمة التوصيات التي يرسلوها لي يوميا وصل حسابي ل 12000$ مع العلم اني استخدمت رافعة مالية صغير نسبيا . قمت بسحب مبلغ 7000$ فتم اعادته خلال فترة قصيرة حتى ان العمولة تم دفعها من قبل الشركة . يدعون بان لديهم كفالة من قبل دويتشة بنك لكن الامر لا يعنيني اذا حصلت على المبلغ والارباح بالوقت المطلوب . انا ايضا يتحدثون دائما معي عن ضمانات ولكن لسبب اخر وهو ان المحلل الاقتصادي لديهم امين قسوم بامكانه ادارة حساب فوق ال 10 الاف دولار

----------


## صالح الحامد

السلام عليكم  كيف الحال يشباب هذي صراحه اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى بس كنت دايمن ادخل واقرا الموضيع فقط بس يوم قريت عن موضوع *******     حبيت اشارك لانه الشركه  تعاملت معاها هذا الاستاف الجديد والاستاف القديم    معلينه نرجع للموضوع الشركه  صراحه في تدولها  حلو كثير وفي التعامل بعد  بس يوم تجي تسحب فلوسك بيذلونك كيف يعني بيذلونك يعني انا كنت اتعامل مع وحده اسمها ليلى تعاملها راقي جدا بس يوم وصلت 5000 دولار وقلتلهم بسحب فلوسي  كل يوم تتصل وتقولي شو رايك الغي العمليه قلت اوكي بسحب 3000 دولار  وبخلي 2000  والمهم حشروني  كل يوم يتصلون بعدين اتصل امين قسوم  وعرض على كم عرض بخصوص فرق الاسبريد  انا رفضت اخر شي قالي هذي اخر مكالمه بيني وبينك لانه بسحب 3000 وبخلي 2000  قلتله المهم دورله عذر  بعدين وقت التحويل وصلني بعد عشر ايام طبعن بعد مصارت مشاكل معاهم لاني ودعت بالمستر كارد وهم يقولولي انت ودعت بالفيزا كارد  وانا اقولهم اصلن معندي فيزا كارد والبنك الي اتعامل معاه هو بنك ابوظبي الوطنى وهم الحسابات العاديه حساب مستر مو  فيزا  المهم بعد عوار راس وصلت الفلوس والمعامله تغيرات 180 درجه وخسرت الالفين دولار فا نصيحه يااخوان لاحد يعامل مع هذي الشركه  والله والله  يوم تاخرت الفلوس اتصلت على امين قسوم قالي اذا انت معاك مشكله في البنك الي تتعامل معانه مدخلنا قلتله المشكله معاكم مو معا البنك قالي لاتتصل ثاني مره هنا وسكر في وجهي واتصلت ثاني مره وردت وحده انجليزيه قلتلها اذا الحين معطتني اي مدير عندكم بروح سفارتكم الي عندنا وبخبرهم الموضوع وبرويهم الاثباتات الي عندي  ردت شبكتني مع وحد ثاني  وقلتله بروح سفرتكم في الامارات وبخبرهم الموضوع وبخليهم هم يتفاهمون وياكم سمع السفاره  وقالي خلاص روح البنك وسوي كوبي على الايداع  وارسله لي  المهم بعد كل  هذي المشاكل وصلت الفلوس  يمكن بعد 10  او 12 يوم وهذي قصتي  مع *******  والحين ادور شركه ثانيه معرف اي شركه اروح واسمحولي طولت عليكم

----------


## Inspiron

في احد عنده أخبار جديده عن الشركة و شنو المميزات و العيوب او المشاكل التي تم مواجهتها 
و هل تم سحب الاموال من الشركة

----------


## [email protected]$

يا رجل بيقولك 2500 بونص ولسه بدك تعرف أخبارهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الشركة غير أهل للثقة نهائياً !!!! 
شوف اعلانهم على موقعهم : أودع الأن وإحصل على ما يقارب 1000$ مجاناً  بالله عليك هذا منطق ؟؟ شو بيوزعوا مصاري ببلاش هيك ؟؟؟؟ يا رجل خليك مع المضمون ولا تجرب شركات مش معروفة ...

----------


## Inspiron

شكرا كثيرا على الرد 
و لكن اخي الكريم هم ذاكرين ان اللي ياخذ بونص 100% لازم يقوم بتداول ما قيمته 10 آلاف ضعف المبلغ الذي تم ايداعه حتى يستطيع المتداول سحب البونص و هذا الشي مذكور في الموقع و حتى بالنسبة للبونص في حالة انك احضرت اي شخص للاشتراك مع الشركة ، و في مجموعة من الشباب مشتركين مع الشركة و مرجعين فلوسهم من غير مشاكل و في شخص قال انه حصل بعض المماطلات من الشركة لما طلب يرجع الفلوس .
برجاء المساعدة و تزويدي بالمعلومات مهما كانت 
و شكرا

----------


## game over

يعني نتوكل على الله وندخل معاهم ؟

----------


## Inspiron

محتاجين ناس تداولت معاهم و شلون كانت المعاملة قبل الايداع و بعد الايداع 
و ماذا حصل بالنسبة للتوصيات و عند سحب الأموال

----------


## صالح الحامد

شوفو ياخوان  اول متودع  فلوس في الحساب صراحه ولا احلى  بس تعال قولهم بسحب فلوسي شوف الممطله كيف بتكون وبيخلونك تكلم امين قسوم  طبعا وبيعطيك عروض احلى من قبل بكثير  تقوله ليش معطيتوني هي العروض  بخصوص الاسبريد   من قبل مبيرد عليك  فا نصيحه يشباب   انا راسي عورني من الشركه ومستحيل ارجع

----------


## forexshark99

الشركة صراحة ممتازة للغاية وما صار اي ممطالة بالمرة لما قمت بسحب الاموال ولا اي تحويل حتى ان امين قسوم هو مدير حسابي بنفسه

----------


## howari

سمعت انو الشركة صار معها ترخيص nfa يعني هذا معناه انو الشركةاصبحت محل تقه ؟

----------


## game over

ممكن فكره عن التوصيات؟

----------


## lot

حصلوا على رقمي وتصلوا بي اليوم جمعت معلومات عنها 
يقال انها اسرائيلية ونصابة تعاملوا اخوتي مع الشركات الموتوقة 
يكفي ان اليهود اخدوا القدس حياخدوا فلوسنا كمان

----------


## abuhitham135

يا اخوان اذا احد جرب هذة الشركة (******* )عن قريب ياليت يعطيني خبر عنها خاصة التوصيات و السحب ...حيث ان احد مندوبيهم واسمها ليلى اتصلت عدة مرات بالجوال والايميل لاقناعي بفتح حساب وقالت ان مكسب التوصيات 2000 نقطة شهريا تقريبا وانه في حال ايداع 5000 راح تحصل على بونص مئة في المئة

----------


## akuji

فس الشي حصل معاي واتصالاتهم تخوف هل هيه شركه جديده وتبي زباين او انه وراها سر وهل ممكن انها تعرقلك بالسحب مع انه حسابك وارباحك؟؟؟

----------


## akuji

والله صارلي تقريبا اسبوعين فتحت عندهم حساب قلت اجرب حظي معاهم 
لحد الآن شركه ممتازه من ناحيه الخدمات وخدمة العملاء 
1-يعني توصيات قصيره ومتوسطه على الموبايل وميزه عمري ما شفتها في شركه ثانيه لا شركة توصيات واهي انك لو مافتحت التوصيه بعد فتره بسيطه اهم يتصلون عليك ويقولون لك اذا تحب تفتحها عن طريقنا ولا لآ يعني حتى لو كنت بالشغل او بالسياره لاتحاتي بس ان شاءالله يتكون على هالحال   :Regular Smile: 
2- يتصلون فيك يوميا حتى يعطونك اخبار السوق والرزنامه الاقتصاديه وتأثيرها 
3- نصائح يوميه عن التداول وللتداول
بالعربي لو كنت ماتعرف ممكن يعلمونك وينصحونك  
انا فتحت بحساب صغير نسبيا وهو 3000 دولار وطبعا كل مازاد المبلغ زادت الخدمات وان شاءالله نربح عندهم ويزيد راس مالنا ادعولنا

----------


## leothetrader

انا يا اخوان تداولت في كثير شركات . منصة التداول في الشركة ليست بالمثالية ولكن من ناحية الدعم ممتازة والخدمات متنوعة. جربت السحب 3 مرات وما واجهت اي مشكلة ممكن لانو ما اعطوني بونوص لانو فهمت انو لازم اعمل حجم تداول قبل ما اسحب اي دولار من الحساب . 
الصراحة اغلقت حساباتي في باقي الشركات وانا مرتاح مع الشركة مع انو ما في عندهم ميتا تريدر

----------


## أبو بحر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يو اف اكس بنك شركة نصب من العيار الثقيل اخ تعامل مع هذا الشركة وكنت متابع مع اخي حسابه الشخصي فقد اودع معهم 3000 دولار والحمد الله حصل على بونص 100 % يعني وصل 6000 دولار كان يرسلون توصيات اس ام اس لكن بتحليل تجد انه عكس التحليل الفني :
ليش اقول انهم شركه ذات نصب عالى الجودة السبب 
بونص 100 % ليش ؟ 
لا تسطيع عمل سحب على مبلغ الايداع الخاص بك الا اذا بلغت عملياتك ثلاث مليون عقد 10000 للعقد يعني انت تشتغل ليهم مش لنفسك  
العقد الذي تقوم بفتحه لك فيه 21 يوم لتقوم باقفاله او هم يقومون باغلاق الصفقة بانفسهم على ربح او خسارة 
الاشخاص الذين تعاملت معهم من الشركة امين قسوم والثاني ليلى والثالث حسام والرابع رامي 
بعد وصولى لعدد الصفقات المطلوبه مني لكي استطيع ان السحب اصبحت عملية الاتصال بكثره  مماطلة معاك على الفاضى يقولون لك اترك المبلغ نحن سوف نساعدك في فتح الصفقات والربح الوفير لكن كذب وتزوير 
لم سحبت راس المال والارباح تفاجئت انا واخي بعد خروجه من عندهم بشهرين انه تم سحب مبلغ من حساب بطاقته الائتمانية من الشركة وهو يحاول الان استراجاع المبلغ عن طريق البنك لكن بدون فائدة تدكر 
يعني الشخص الذى اوع ببطاقته الائتمانية ان يلغي البطاقة فورا 
ارجو منكم ياخوان الابتعاد عن هذا الشركة المريضة فهم لا يهمهم امرك سوي المبالغ المالية فقط لا يريدون شي غير المال سوف تراهم كل يوم يتصلون عليك  
ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحه واي استفسار ان شاء الله نرد عليكم بالدليل القاطع او من يشك في كلامي بس يعطني خبر وانا استعداد المواجهه مع الشركة وتبين السبب  
اغلب الشركات المحترمة تقول نعطيك بونص 10 % مش 100 % فهدا ضرب من الخيال فكروا قليلا لماذا هذا البونص العالي  
ولكم خالص تحياتي

----------


## anomar

الشركة جيدة وعملية السحب ما فيها اي مشاكل . جربت السحب هذا الشهر مرة واحدة بمبلغ 2000$ ووصلني خلال 5 ايام .

----------


## متداولة مستجدة

حيروتي والله شو الحين لازم نسوي احصائية الي ضد الشركة ولا معاهم ....

----------


## anomar

ما بفكر يا اختي في شركة الي فيها كل المتداولين مبسوطين . يعني طبيعي انو لما الواحد يخسر فلوسه يلوم الشركة ويحملها سبب الخسارة

----------


## maitham1970

الشركة بتوفر توصيات ممتازة وصرلي متداول معهم عدة اشهر وما واجهت اي مشكلة في السحب . انا اودعت عن طريق البنك وما بعرف كيف يتصير عملية السحب لبطاقة الاعتماد .

----------


## محمد العزب

> ما بفكر يا اختي في شركة الي فيها كل المتداولين مبسوطين . يعني طبيعي انو لما الواحد يخسر فلوسه يلوم الشركة ويحملها سبب الخسارة

 بصراحه اخي الحبيب اول مره اشوف حد بيتعامل مع الشركه دي
كل الناس بتحظر منها
وانت بتقول اصحابك كلهم نصحوك بيها ازاي  :Big Grin: 
اكيد شغالين في الشركه  :Doh:

----------


## maitham1970

سيد محمد انا متداول في الشركة ومرتاح . ما بعرف ليه في متداولين بحذروا من التداول معها . يعني شيء غريب

----------


## أبو بحر

> سيد محمد انا متداول في الشركة ومرتاح . ما بعرف ليه في متداولين بحذروا من التداول معها . يعني شيء غريب

  

> الشركة بتوفر توصيات ممتازة وصرلي متداول معهم عدة اشهر وما واجهت اي مشكلة في السحب . انا اودعت عن طريق البنك وما بعرف كيف يتصير عملية السحب لبطاقة الاعتماد .

  

> حيروتي والله شو الحين لازم نسوي احصائية الي ضد الشركة ولا معاهم ....

  

> الشركة جيدة وعملية السحب ما فيها اي مشاكل . جربت السحب هذا الشهر مرة واحدة بمبلغ 2000$ ووصلني خلال 5 ايام .

 من يقول انه جيده صحيح  بس جرب تقول ان عاوزا تسحب نهائي مش بشكل جزئي شوف ردة الفعل التى سوف تكون  انت تقولون ان الشركة تقدم توصيات ممتاز ؟ تقديم التوصيات ان كانت ناجحة فقط في ايام تعرض لكن لم تذكر ياخي العزيز المدة المقدمة لك على التوصيه فلديهم توصية اليورو دولار مثلا اكثر من شهر لا يوجد عليها اي جديد وفتح الصفقة الى نهاية الاقفال 21 يوم  لا تنسي ياخي الاسبريد كم بيكون للحساب الاسلامي من 5000دولار للازوج الرئيسية كن صادقا مع نفسك هذا ليس تهجم على احد فقط للنصحية  مثلا انا اشتغلت في حساب اخي ما يقارب 450 صفقة وكان الاسبريد عالى جدا على فترة زمنية قاربت سبع شهور ولم سحبنا جزاء من الارباح مشت الامور على خير و لم اردنا الانسحاب بشكل نهائي اشتغل التلفون يوميا يحولون ان يبقى اخي ويترك مبلغ بسيط وبيعملوا تعديل في الاسبريد في اي منطق هذا لم تريد الانسحاب بيعملو لك تخفيض في الاسبريد  وعند السحب النهائي في شهر 11 لباقي المبلغ  مشت الامور على خير .. ونحن الان في شهر بداية شهر 2 تفاجئ اخي بسحب مبلغ من بطاقته الائتمانية من قبل الشركة كيف تفسر هذا  
هل تعلمون ياخوان المبلغ المسحوب كم ؟؟؟ فكر واربح  
وجاري هنا مع البنك في السعودية الاستراجاع المبلغ ...

----------


## kool11

شركة نصابة وأسرائيلية 
اليوم أتصلت معي موظفة من الدعم يبدوا أنها فلسطينية ولاأعرف كيف حصلوا على رقمي بس قالوا أنوا من موقع مسار الفوركس للتوصيا وهي توصيات فاشلة على فكرة
المهم ياجماعة بدها تخليني أعمل أيداع بالأجباري وشي تقول شركتنا رائعة ومن هل حكي أنا بعرف أنو الشركة أسرائيلية فقلت راح أخسرهم حق المكالمات طليت أماطلها أكثر من شي ساعة شي وين مسجلين وشي شركتكن أسرائيلية وشي مو عاجبتني الشركة وشي أقولها الأيميل ماوصل ومن هل حكي لحد ما أستفذيتها وبلشت تقولي أنت مفكر حالك جنتل ومن هل حكي كان بيكفي تقولي مش مهتم قلتلها أنا جنتل ياعميلة وسكرت الخط
لك شو ماعجبن يلعبوا غير مع السوريين

----------


## eto2

والله صحيح انا جربت اسجل في توصيات مسار المجانية وبنفس اليوم استلموني اتصالات في اليوم مرتين او 3 بيحو معي في الاخر صار ايلي يومين مسكر موبايلي فاستلموني على الايميل بيكولي افتح موبايلك بدنا نحكي معاك او حددنا موعد نحكي معاك

----------


## meedhisham

شركه تلاعب و مكر, اودعت مبلغ 1200$ و بعد 40 يوم اصبح حسابي 3400$ , فقررت سحب جزء من المبلغ , ا قنعوني بالانتظار حتى نهايه الاسبوع و بعد يوم اتصل بي مدير الحساب و انا في العمل قال ان في صفقه رائعه حرام تضيع و اقنعني انها مضمونه , طلبت منه ان يفتح صفقه 30000$ عدت من العمل لاجد انه فتح صفقه خاسره ب550000$ واني خسرت كل شئ ,,

----------


## auda

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> يو اف اكس بنك شركة نصب من العيار الثقيل اخ تعامل مع هذا الشركة وكنت متابع مع اخي حسابه الشخصي فقد اودع معهم 3000 دولار والحمد الله حصل على بونص 100 % يعني وصل 6000 دولار كان يرسلون توصيات اس ام اس لكن بتحليل تجد انه عكس التحليل الفني :
> ليش اقول انهم شركه ذات نصب عالى الجودة السبب 
> بونص 100 % ليش ؟ 
> لا تسطيع عمل سحب على مبلغ الايداع الخاص بك الا اذا بلغت عملياتك ثلاث مليون عقد 10000 للعقد يعني انت تشتغل ليهم مش لنفسك  
> العقد الذي تقوم بفتحه لك فيه 21 يوم لتقوم باقفاله او هم يقومون باغلاق الصفقة بانفسهم على ربح او خسارة 
> الاشخاص الذين تعاملت معهم من الشركة امين قسوم والثاني ليلى والثالث حسام والرابع رامي 
> بعد وصولى لعدد الصفقات المطلوبه مني لكي استطيع ان السحب اصبحت عملية الاتصال بكثره  مماطلة معاك على الفاضى يقولون لك اترك المبلغ نحن سوف نساعدك في فتح الصفقات والربح الوفير لكن كذب وتزوير 
> لم سحبت راس المال والارباح تفاجئت انا واخي بعد خروجه من عندهم بشهرين انه تم سحب مبلغ من حساب بطاقته الائتمانية من الشركة وهو يحاول الان استراجاع المبلغ عن طريق البنك لكن بدون فائدة تدكر 
> ...

     كلام الخ a12 عين الصواب انا الشتركت معهم بمبلغ 1000 دولر واول يوم كسبت كعهم 222 وفي اليوم الثاني خسروني 1222 وياكثر ما طلبو سحب من بطاقتي الايتمانيه ولكن لحسن الحظ البطاقف لا يوجد لها رصيد وعلي الفور التصلت في البنك وعملت لها يقاف امني  للمعلوميه كان مدير حسابي لديهم رامي للي سبب لي الخساره بتوصياته

----------


## auda

من بفيدني وله مني الف شكر انا الشتركت معهم وفي اول يوم كسبت وفي اليوم الثاني خسرت جميع ما كسبته مع راس مالي يعني رجعت لصفر وعرضو علي دعم بمبلغ لتعويض الخساره ولكن رفضت ويا كثر محاولو السحب من البطاقه ولحسن الحض الا يوجد بها رصيد   الشي المهم الخساره وقعت فيها ولكن كيف اوقف حسابي عندهم     من لديه الخبره يفيدني مشكور

----------


## basel232

ممكن تفيدني أخوي كيف خسروك  
يعني إنت تفتح توصية بخمسه بالميه مثلا أو عشرة بالميه  وكسبت..
الصفقه الثانيه 10 بالميه  مثلا ليش خسرت؟ 
هل دخلت ب50 % مثلا ولا في سبب ثاني سبب  لك الخسارة 
أنا أسألك لأستوضح منك الأمور يا عزيزي
بارك الله فيك

----------


## auda

> ممكن تفيدني أخوي كيف خسروك  
> يعني إنت تفتح توصية بخمسه بالميه مثلا أو عشرة بالميه  وكسبت..
> الصفقه الثانيه 10 بالميه  مثلا ليش خسرت؟ 
> هل دخلت ب50 % مثلا ولا في سبب ثاني سبب  لك الخسارة 
> أنا أسألك لأستوضح منك الأمور يا عزيزي
> بارك الله فيك

 نعم اخي العزيز اولا الشكرك علي الستجابتك لموضوعي بصدر رحب  احكي لك ما حدث معي بتفصيل  اول شي القوله لك انا لاتوجد لدي خبره في البيع ولا الشراء ولا الغه الانجليزية  تخلت عن طريق النت علي احد المواقع التي تنشر الدعايه للوسطاء ووجت موقع لشركه وساطه وقمت بدخال بيناتي وتم الاتصال بي علي المحمول من قبل شخصقال لي انا مدير حسابك وطلب مني الدخال 1000 دولر عن طريق البطاقه الايتمانيه  وفي اليوم الثانيالتصل في وقال فيه صفقه وقلت له انا لا عرف كيف طريقت الشراء وبالفعل قام هو بشراء وحصلت علي مكسب 222 دولر وفي اليوم الثاني التصل وقال فيه صفقه علي الذهب  ووثقت به وقلت للي تشوف وبالفعل تم الشراء ولكن الستغربت طالت مده التداول لكده 3 ايام وتفجيت بقلاق الصفحه وقمت بالاستفسار وبالفعل التصل في وقال الصفقه خسرانه الغريب انه قال عملت حد للخساره  كيف يذهب راس مالي كله مدام انه عمل حد للخساره  هذا ما حصل معي بتفصيل ولكن ما القول لا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## alaazizo

والله الواحد خايف تطلع نصابه

----------


## meedhisham

> نعم اخي العزيز اولا الشكرك علي الستجابتك لموضوعي بصدر رحب  احكي لك ما حدث معي بتفصيل  اول شي القوله لك انا لاتوجد لدي خبره في البيع ولا الشراء ولا الغه الانجليزية  تخلت عن طريق النت علي احد المواقع التي تنشر الدعايه للوسطاء ووجت موقع لشركه وساطه وقمت بدخال بيناتي وتم الاتصال بي علي المحمول من قبل شخصقال لي انا مدير حسابك وطلب مني الدخال 1000 دولر عن طريق البطاقه الايتمانيه  وفي اليوم الثانيالتصل في وقال فيه صفقه وقلت له انا لا عرف كيف طريقت الشراء وبالفعل قام هو بشراء وحصلت علي مكسب 222 دولر وفي اليوم الثاني التصل وقال فيه صفقه علي الذهب  ووثقت به وقلت للي تشوف وبالفعل تم الشراء ولكن الستغربت طالت مده التداول لكده 3 ايام وتفجيت بقلاق الصفحه وقمت بالاستفسار وبالفعل التصل في وقال الصفقه خسرانه الغريب انه قال عملت حد للخساره  كيف يذهب راس مالي كله مدام انه عمل حد للخساره  هذا ما حصل معي بتفصيل ولكن ما القول لا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

 تقريبا نفس ما حدث معي  :Cry Smile:

----------


## auda

> تقريبا نفس ما حدث معي

 ياليت تشرح لي ما حدث معك بتفصيل  حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## [email protected]$

السؤال الذي أود أن اسأله لكل من يتعامل مع شركة غير موثوقة وغير محترمة وغير مجربة من قبل وهو سؤال اسأله بأعلى صوتي وبأكبر حجم خط وبأكثر لون يثير الانتباه ،،،، لماااااااذا تذهبون إلى هذه الشركات وتتركون الشركات المحترمة والموثوقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا أسألكم بالله ؟؟؟؟؟ اللي بيروح لمثل هذه الشركات لا يأتي ويبكي هنا بأنه تم النصب عليه ،،،، خلاص روح شركة محترمة وموثوقة وارمي الشركات الغير موثوقة !!!!! روح FXSOL وانسى الهم

----------


## basel232

اللي ما تعرفه أخي الكريم .. 
أن الشركة هذي تقدم توصيات ... وبالتالي تجذب المتداولين لها ...
للأسف تجارب الأخوان كانت مريرة ... الله يكفينا الشر

----------


## fahim

الشركة غير مرخصة ولا ضمان لاموالك
اذا حدثت اي مشكلة معك فلا قانون يحكمكم ويعطيك حقك
اذا رفضوا تحويل اموالك او ماطلوا فلا ضامن لك ولاموالك
لا اصل ولا فصل للشركة الا انها احدى الشركات الاسرائيلية التي تفتح يوميا ببساطة وسهولة
تقوم الشركة بفتح موقع على الانترنت ودعاية واعلانات ولا يكلفهم هذا الا حفنة من الدولارات ثم يجنون الملايين من الغلابة

----------


## sujissa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مشاركتي الاولى في هذا المنتدى الطيب. والله وصلني اليوم ايميل من اخ عزيز بخصوص هذه الشركة كونه على علم بتعاملي معهم وبغرض تنبيهي ووضع لي هذا الرابط على هذه الصفحة لقرا ما يقال عنها 
أولا اخواني كل حرف يلفظ محاسبين عليه امام الله سبحانة وتعالى  وكل اخ كريم قال انه الشركة اسرائيلية واللي غير مرخصة ووووو يتفضل يثبت ويأكدلنا هذا الشيئ للمصلحة العامة حتى اقطع التعامل معها وساكون شاكر له. اما الاخوان اللي واجهت مشاكل هذا شيئ وارد في كل مكان من وجود المشاكل والعقبات. 
والله وبالله وتالله أني تعاملت معهم وبكل صدق الجماعه متعاونين وهناك اهتمام بالعميل وتوصيات ذهبية ممكن نعطيها 8/10 ولله الحمد اما بالنسبة لتحويل الاموال جربت مرتين الاولى سحبت كااااااامل المبلغ وبدون اي مشاكل مع العلم طلب مني الاخ وسيم ابقاء مبلغ 1000 دولار حتى لا يغلق الحساب وأحافظ على المميزات الممنوحة لي. ولكني سحبت كامل المبلغ وقمت بالايداع مرة أخرى والان قمت بسحب معظم الرصيد لدي ولا يوجد اي مشكلة ان شاء الله يومين بتكون بالحساب لأنها تحتاج من 5 - 7 ايام  
من حيث التعامل والتوصيات والعناية بالحساب الاخوان مو مقصرين واجهت بعض المشاكل في النظام التداول لديهم وتم حلها بشكل فوري ومرة تعطل النظام لديهم وقاموا بتعويضي الفرق  
أما عند السحب بطبيعة عملي وسيط مالي أي وسيط اكيد يحاول ويعمل المستحيل للحفاظ على زبائنة وزالعمل على زيادة حجم محافظم وهذا وضع طبيعي وليست جريمة ونيه نصب حين يلح عليك الوسيط بإبقاء مبلغ وعدم السحب كونها مصلحتة. وانت بالنهاية صاحب القرار ولك مصلحتك. 
الخلاصة أنا اتكلم عن تجربة ولكن ما دفعني لأكتيب لني وجدت عكس ما قيل من بعض الاخوان واخص بالذكر من يدعي انها اسرائيلية ونصابة يتفضل يبرهن وله الاجر والثواب من الله  
آسف على الاطالة  
مَّا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ﴿ق: ١٨﴾

----------


## عمر الحربي

بداية اشكر موقع المتداول العربي على هذا الموقع الرائع . هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذه المنتدى المميز بعد ان قرات ما كتب عن هذه الشركة لاني متداول فيها منذ فترة وساشارك الاخوة التجربة التي كانت لي معهم  
لو لم اكن متداول في الشركة وقرارت ما كتب عن هذه الشركة من نقد وتهجم لما كنت فتحت حساب معهم ولكن وببساطة بعد التجربة التي كانت لي معهم اعتقد بان هنالك مبالغة في النقد حيث تداولت في الشركة وحصلت على خدمات ممتازة ومتابعة يومية ولم اواجه اي مشكلة في السحب او محاولة من قبل مدير حسابي بمنعي من سحب اي مبلغ او ربح الا ان الشركة تفتقد لمنصة تداول متطورة تليق بالمتداولين الذين لديهم خبره حيث منصة التداول لديعم عادية وبسيطة .  
صحيح ان منصة التداول بسيطة للغاية لكن ايقاف الخسارة وجني الارباح مضمون على النقطة وفارق النقاط لا يتسع ابدا . اعتقد بان الشركة اذا ما طورت منصة التداول ستكون شركة افضل لان التوصيات فيها جدا ممتازة. عملية السحب جيدة ولكنها ليست سريعة كباقي الشركات الامريكية

----------


## aba22250

السلام عليكم 
كان لي تجربه مع الشركه دخلت بمبلغ 15500 دولار وصلته بتوفيق الله ثم التحليل الفني الى مبلغ 21000 خلال اقل من اسبوع وبعدها كلمني مدير الحسابات وسيم وقالي في توصيه تكسبك 5000 دولار اقل شي لازم تشتريها الان عشان لاتفوتك شريتها ونزل بسرعه ليصل حسابي 4500 دولار يعني خسارة 16500 في اقل من ساعتين كلمني بعدها المحترف وسيم وقالي لازم تسوي ايداع عشان في صفقات مهمه لازم نعوض كلمت البنك السعودي الفرنسي عشان اسوي ايداع ذكرلي الموظف بان ufx شركه اسرائيليه وغير موثوق بالتعامل معها مجرد نصيحه ابتعد عنها قلتله الله يجزاك خير كملت مع الشركه بدون ايداع عشان ارجع راس مالي بس واطلع وبجهد شخصي وصلت الحساب 11100 كلمني الخبير وسيم وقالي انت على الجهاز قلت لا بعيد قال لازم ادخل على حسابك الان فيه توصيتين خطيره وتكسبك مبلغ منيح من دلاختي قلت للثعلب تصرف بعد ساعتين دخلت على حسابي لقيته 1800 دولار وبعد كم يوم صار 19 دولار باختصار                            (شركة اسرائيليه + فوائد ربويه = خساره مريره) 
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يعوض علي خسارتي وكل مسلم امين  :Doh:

----------


## adnanforex

الصراحة اخي عادة المستثمر ما يلوم الشركة عندما يخسر وعندما يربح يكون دائما هو المتداول . الشركة بتوفر توصيات جوال جدا ممتازة كما تحدث بعض الاخوة هنا وانا متداول في الشركة عدة اشهر وبالفعل يوجد ارباح ممتازة ولم اصادف اي شيء يدل على ان الشركة اسرائيلية

----------


## bassam24

كل الي ردو ومدحو الشركه هم موظفين في نفس الشركه ارجو الانتباه ياشباب

----------


## M.Radwan

> السلام عليكم 
> كان لي تجربه مع الشركه دخلت بمبلغ 15500 دولار وصلته بتوفيق الله ثم التحليل الفني الى مبلغ 21000 خلال اقل من اسبوع وبعدها كلمني مدير الحسابات وسيم وقالي في توصيه تكسبك 5000 دولار اقل شي لازم تشتريها الان عشان لاتفوتك شريتها ونزل بسرعه ليصل حسابي 4500 دولار يعني خسارة 16500 في اقل من ساعتين كلمني بعدها المحترف وسيم وقالي لازم تسوي ايداع عشان في صفقات مهمه لازم نعوض كلمت البنك السعودي الفرنسي عشان اسوي ايداع ذكرلي الموظف بان ufx شركه اسرائيليه وغير موثوق بالتعامل معها مجرد نصيحه ابتعد عنها قلتله الله يجزاك خير كملت مع الشركه بدون ايداع عشان ارجع راس مالي بس واطلع وبجهد شخصي وصلت الحساب 11100 كلمني الخبير وسيم وقالي انت على الجهاز قلت لا بعيد قال لازم ادخل على حسابك الان فيه توصيتين خطيره وتكسبك مبلغ منيح من دلاختي قلت للثعلب تصرف بعد ساعتين دخلت على حسابي لقيته 1800 دولار وبعد كم يوم صار 19 دولار باختصار                            (شركة اسرائيليه + فوائد ربويه = خساره مريره) 
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يعوض علي خسارتي وكل مسلم امين

 *
أمرك عجيب 
 لايلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين 
خسروك في التوصيات في الأولى 
وتسمعهم الثانيه 
لك الله*

----------


## راكان سليمان

ياساتر ياساتر 
اجرام اقسم بالله

----------


## [email protected]$

يا شباب، باختصار فإن الذي يمدح الشركة ويؤيدها هم موظفين في نفس الشركة أو مسوقين لها وهدفهم تحسين صورتها وتجميها هههههههههههههه والله أمركم عجيب ،،،،، هذه الشركة نصب في نصب وسوف أظل استمر في إعادة هذه الكلمات حتى بعد سنة ،،،، لا يغريكم البونص والتوصيات وما إلى ذلك من توافه الامور ،،، الشركات المحترمة كثيرة وعديدة ولا يوجد داع للانسياق وراء الشركات الفاشلة والنصابة ،،، بالتوفيق للجميع ومتاجرة ناجحة بإذن الرب

----------


## adeel

شركه يهوديه ....

----------


## The Legendary

هذه الشركة وبحسب تجربتي زبالة درجة أولى
- أولاً لا يمكن التداول إلا عن طريق الموقع التعيس وليس بالميتاتريدر
- يقومون بإرسال تحليلات يومية مجاناً ولكنها تصلح كأهداف بعيدة المدى ولا تصلح للحسابات الصغيرة وهذه التحليلات بالمناسبة هي على حد زعمهم للمحلل العبقري الشهير، فلتة زمانه، الفريد من نوعه، إنه الرجل الطائر, إنه الرجل العجيب، إنه (أمين قسوم) أقوى محلل في تاريخ البني الآدمية وتنشر تحليلاته في 100 موقع عربي :Noco:  وينهم هالمواقع ؟؟؟
- من المعروف في كل الشركات المحترمة أنه في حالة أن أصاب حسابك المارجن كول لا سمح الله فإن الرصيد المتبقي يكون هو المارجن المستعمل (50 دولار مثلاً)، ولكن في هذا البقال المسمى بنك الرصيد يصبح صفر، وين المارجن ؟؟؟
- حتى في حالة نجحوا في اقناعك بإيداع مبلغ معين فإنهم يواصلون الإتصال بك يومياً لإقناعك بإيداع مبلغ آخر (طبعاً تفاصيل بطاقتك الإئتمانية أصبحت لديهم وبإمكانهم السحب كيفما شاءوا)
- قبل أن تقوم بإيداع المبلغ تستطيع المساومة معهم على فارق السبريد !! وين جالسين إحنا بقال ولا إيش !!! 
أنا إلي استغربه حقاً هو قيام مسار فوركس بالترويج لهذا البقال، مع إن الشخص إلى اتصل لي من مسار فوركس باين عليه مصري محترم وعلى قد نياته فكيف يقحم نفسه مع هالحرامية ؟؟

----------


## [email protected]$

> هذه الشركة وبحسب تجربتي زبالة درجة أولى
> - أولاً لا يمكن التداول إلا عن طريق الموقع التعيس وليس بالميتاتريدر
> - يقومون بإرسال تحليلات يومية مجاناً ولكنها تصلح كأهداف بعيدة المدى ولا تصلح للحسابات الصغيرة وهذه التحليلات بالمناسبة هي على حد زعمهم للمحلل العبقري الشهير، فلتة زمانه، الفريد من نوعه، إنه الرجل الطائر, إنه الرجل العجيب، إنه (أمين قسوم) أقوى محلل في تاريخ البني الآدمية وتنشر تحليلاته في 100 موقع عربي وينهم هالمواقع ؟؟؟
> - من المعروف في كل الشركات المحترمة أنه في حالة أن أصاب حسابك المارجن كول لا سمح الله فإن الرصيد المتبقي يكون هو المارجن المستعمل (50 دولار مثلاً)، ولكن في هذا البقال المسمى بنك الرصيد يصبح صفر، وين المارجن ؟؟؟
> - حتى في حالة نجحوا في اقناعك بإيداع مبلغ معين فإنهم يواصلون الإتصال بك يومياً لإقناعك بإيداع مبلغ آخر (طبعاً تفاصيل بطاقتك الإئتمانية أصبحت لديهم وبإمكانهم السحب كيفما شاءوا)
> - قبل أن تقوم بإيداع المبلغ تستطيع المساومة معهم على فارق السبريد !! وين جالسين إحنا بقال ولا إيش !!! 
> أنا إلي استغربه حقاً هو قيام مسار فوركس بالترويج لهذا البقال، مع إن الشخص إلى اتصل لي من مسار فوركس باين عليه مصري محترم وعلى قد نياته فكيف يقحم نفسه مع هالحرامية ؟؟

 هههههههههههههههه هذي شكلها بقالة فوركس او بقالة خضروات وفواكة وليست شركة وساطة ،،،،،،، لا للنصب ولا للاحتيال

----------


## The Legendary

قبل فترة قاموا بإرسال نتائج توصياتهم ولا أعلم مدى صحتها
هي في المرفقات
الرجاء ممن جربها التكرم بإبداء رأيه فيها حتى نشترك 
طبعاً تسألون ليش بتشترك وإنت قاعد تسب فيهم 
الجواب لأن هذه التوصيات سنطبقها على حساباتنا مع الشركات المحترمة زي الFXSolutions و FXCM و FXDD ،...إلخ ولكن ليس معهم  :Big Grin:  :18:  :AA: 
وطبعاً سنقوم بنشرها في هذا المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة

----------


## adeel

لا تتعامل معهم ....يهود .لا بد من ايداعك مبلغ (ايداع)من اجل الحصول على توصياتهم ..ابعد عن الشر اخي .

----------


## حمزه فايز

يا جماعة الحكي صار كتير بين مؤيد ومعارض للشركة كل واحد فينا بكتب تجربته يعني انا  بعرف صديق لي يعمل مع  ******* منذ سنه تقريبا.بقول انو تعامل الموظفين جدا ممتاز واحترام وتقدير جدا رائع

----------


## افاتار

صحيح لا تعلم  الصح من الغلط ولكن الامر اثار الشك بكل الاحوال مع اني كنت افكر فتح حساب معها لاشاهد توصيتها

----------


## mahmoud2000

صراحة انا عضو جديد في المنتدا وكان او ماقرات الموضوع اعلاة ولفت نظري تضارب الأراء حول الشركة وبما اني اتعامل مع هذة الشركة منذ  عام ونصف وبما ان حق التعليق لكل عضو ان يشارك 
برأية وتجربتة فسأتكلم عن تجربتي الشخصية خلال عام ونصف مع الشركة اولا الدعم الفني لديهم اكثر من ممتاز وانا اعتبر السيد امين قسوم افضل محلل عربي في الشرق الأوسط وبالنسبة لموضوع تحويل الأموال لقد حولت مرات عديدة دون مشاكل ولكن للأمانة حدث تأخير في اول تحويل 
وهذا شئ وارد وخاصة اني اعمل مدير مالي في احدي الشركات الكبري واعرف ان عمليات التحويل 
وخاصة في اول تحويل تحتاج الي وقت وبعد ذلك يصبح الأمر اعتيادي

----------


## ahmad100

> صراحة انا عضو جديد في المنتدا وكان او ماقرات الموضوع اعلاة ولفت نظري تضارب الأراء حول الشركة وبما اني اتعامل مع هذة الشركة منذ  عام ونصف وبما ان حق التعليق لكل عضو ان يشارك 
> برأية وتجربتة فسأتكلم عن تجربتي الشخصية خلال عام ونصف مع الشركة اولا الدعم الفني لديهم اكثر من ممتاز وانا اعتبر السيد امين قسوم افضل محلل عربي في الشرق الأوسط وبالنسبة لموضوع تحويل الأموال لقد حولت مرات عديدة دون مشاكل ولكن للأمانة حدث تأخير في اول تحويل 
> وهذا شئ وارد وخاصة اني اعمل مدير مالي في احدي الشركات الكبري واعرف ان عمليات التحويل 
> وخاصة في اول تحويل تحتاج الي وقت وبعد ذلك يصبح الأمر اعتيادي

 
انا اوافق السيد محمود في رايه فانا متداول في الشركة ايضا بما يزيد عن عام وحصلت على دعم فني ومساعدة لم القاها في اي من الشركة الاخرى التي تداولت بها في السابق مع التحفظ عن ذكر اسم اي منها .  
من واجه اي مشاكل في الحسب فهو حاصل على بونوص في حسابه واحكام الشركة لاتسمح بسحب اي مبلغ قبل حجم تداول معين غير سهل حتى انها تقوم بالغاء الارباح في حال اراد العميل اقفال الحساب وسحب المبلغ المودع اذا لم ينهي حجم التداول. انا حصلت على بونوص في السابق ولم يسمح لي مدير حسابي بسحب اي مبلغ حتى اتمام حجم التداول . حتى الان سحبت من الشركة اكثر من 5 مرات ولم اواجه اي مشكلة في السحب او ارجاع الاموال  
الذي يتهجم على الشركة وعلى العاملين بها ليس لدي شك بانه يقرا التحليل اليومي ويتابع توصياتها يوما بيوم فانا لا اعرف اي شركة اخرى بهذا المستوى من التحليل باللغة العربية وحتى ان بعض الاخوة عرضوا هنا التداول في شركات اخرى بحسب توصيات يو اف اكس بنك . 
من تداول في الشركة بحسب توصيات الجوال يعرف نسبة نجاحها وعلى المسلم قول الحق دائما ولا شيء غير الحق وكلنا محاسبون يوم القيامة

----------


## akuji

انا فتحت حساب حساب عندهم واستفدت من توصياتهم وصار حسابي من 5,000 دولار الى 13,000 بأقل من اسبوع وخسرتهم بساعتين بسبب سوء اداره راس المال 
والحين انا بدخل معاهم من جديد وراح اوافيكم بالاخبار كل نهايه اسبوع 
وانا حاضر لكم

----------


## aba22250

الشركة كل همها تسوي ايداع كل ماتخسر شوي قالولك لازم تسوي ايداع عشان في توصيات تعوضك وهكذا حتى تخسر كل اللي عندك

----------


## akuji

انا فتحت حساب عندهم واستفدت من توصياتهم وصار حسابي من 5,000 دولار الى 13,000 بأقل من اسبوع وخسرتهم بساعتين بسبب سوء اداره راس المال لاني غلطتي دخلت فوق 60% من راس المال (الطمع بعيد عنكم)  :Regular Smile: 
والحين انا بدخل معاهم من جديد وبعدل ادارة راس المال وراح اوافيكم بالاخبار كل نهايه اسبوع 
وانا حاضر لكم

----------


## akuji

ابشركم 
اول توصيه وصلت الهدف    :Regular Smile: 
بس للأسف حجم العقد الي دخلته صغير  :Frown: 
تقريبا 1.5%
لحد الآن ماشي تمام

----------


## akuji

آخر الاخبار 
اتصل فيني الاخ وسيم مدير الحساب من الشركه المهم خذيت منه توصيه بيع الدولار كندي والحمدلله وصلت للهدف وبأتجاها للثاني 
وراح نوافيكم بأخر التطورات

----------


## aba22250

هو فيه غير وسيم في الشقه قصدي في الشركه

----------


## aba22250

لكثرة انتشار الشركات الكرتونيه او اللتي تم انشائها لسرقة العرب وسيتم ايراد رأي عملاء هذه 
الشركه ومن واقع تجربه  
تجارب عملاء
1
هذه الشركة وبحسب تجربتي زبالة درجة أولى
- أولاً لا يمكن التداول إلا عن طريق الموقع التعيس وليس بالميتاتريدر
- يقومون بإرسال تحليلات يومية مجاناً ولكنها تصلح كأهداف بعيدة المدى ولا تصلح للحسابات الصغيرة وهذه التحليلات بالمناسبة هي على حد زعمهم للمحلل العبقري الشهير، فلتة زمانه، الفريد من نوعه، إنه الرجل الطائر, إنه الرجل العجيب، إنه (أمين قسوم) أقوى محلل في تاريخ البني الآدمية وتنشر تحليلاته في 100 موقع عربي وينهم هالمواقع ؟؟؟
ال 100 موقع عباره عن اسوء مواقع الانترنت واتحدى اثبات غير ذلك
- من المعروف في كل الشركات المحترمة أنه في حالة أن أصاب حسابك المارجن كول لا سمح الله فإن الرصيد المتبقي يكون هو المارجن المستعمل (50 دولار مثلاً)، ولكن في هذا البقال المسمى بنك الرصيد يصبح صفر، وين المارجن ؟؟؟
- حتى في حالة نجحوا في اقناعك بإيداع مبلغ معين فإنهم يواصلون الإتصال بك يومياً لإقناعك بإيداع مبلغ آخر (طبعاً تفاصيل بطاقتك الإئتمانية أصبحت لديهم وبإمكانهم السحب كيفما شاءوا)
- قبل أن تقوم بإيداع المبلغ تستطيع المساومة معهم على فارق السبريد !! وين جالسين إحنا بقال ولا إيش !!! 
أنا إلي استغربه حقاً هو قيام مسار فوركس بالترويج لهذا البقال، مع إن الشخص إلى اتصل لي من مسار فوركس باين عليه مصري محترم وعلى قد نياته فكيف يقحم نفسه مع هالحرامية ؟؟ 
2 
شركة نصابة وأسرائيلية 
اليوم أتصلت معي موظفة من الدعم يبدوا أنها فلسطينية ولاأعرف كيف حصلوا على رقمي بس قالوا أنوا من موقع مسار الفوركس للتوصيا وهي توصيات فاشلة على فكرة
المهم ياجماعة بدها تخليني أعمل أيداع بالأجباري وشي تقول شركتنا رائعة ومن هل حكي أنا بعرف أنو الشركة أسرائيلية فقلت راح أخسرهم حق المكالمات طليت أماطلها أكثر من شي ساعة شي وين مسجلين وشي شركتكن أسرائيلية وشي مو عاجبتني الشركة وشي أقولها الأيميل ماوصل ومن هل حكي لحد ما أستفذيتها وبلشت تقولي أنت مفكر حالك جنتل ومن هل حكي كان بيكفي تقولي مش مهتم قلتلها أنا جنتل ياعميلة وسكرت الخط
لك شو ماعجبن يلعبوا غير مع السوريين  
3 
شركه تلاعب و مكر, اودعت مبلغ 1200$ و بعد 40 يوم اصبح حسابي 3400$ , فقررت سحب جزء من المبلغ , ا قنعوني بالانتظار حتى نهايه الاسبوع و بعد يوم اتصل بي مدير الحساب و انا في العمل قال ان في صفقه رائعه حرام تضيع و اقنعني انها مضمونه , طلبت منه ان يفتح صفقه 30000$ عدت من العمل لاجد انه فتح صفقه خاسره ب550000$ واني خسرت كل شئ ,,  
4 
يو اف اكس بنك شركة نصب من العيار الثقيل اخ تعامل مع هذا الشركة وكنت متابع مع اخي حسابه الشخصي فقد اودع معهم 3000 دولار والحمد الله حصل على بونص 100 % يعني وصل 6000 دولار كان يرسلون توصيات اس ام اس لكن بتحليل تجد انه عكس التحليل الفني :
ليش اقول انهم شركه ذات نصب عالى الجودة السبب 
بونص 100 % ليش ؟ 
لا تسطيع عمل سحب على مبلغ الايداع الخاص بك الا اذا بلغت عملياتك ثلاث مليون عقد 10000 للعقد يعني انت تشتغل ليهم مش لنفسك  
العقد الذي تقوم بفتحه لك فيه 21 يوم لتقوم باقفاله او هم يقومون باغلاق الصفقة بانفسهم على ربح او خسارة 
الاشخاص الذين تعاملت معهم من الشركة امين قسوم والثاني ليلى والثالث حسام والرابع رامي 
بعد وصولى لعدد الصفقات المطلوبه مني لكي استطيع ان السحب اصبحت عملية الاتصال بكثره مماطلة معاك على الفاضى يقولون لك اترك المبلغ نحن سوف نساعدك في فتح الصفقات والربح الوفير لكن كذب وتزوير 
لم سحبت راس المال والارباح تفاجئت انا واخي بعد خروجه من عندهم بشهرين انه تم سحب مبلغ من حساب بطاقته الائتمانية من الشركة وهو يحاول الان استراجاع المبلغ عن طريق البنك لكن بدون فائدة تدكر 
يعني الشخص الذى اوع ببطاقته الائتمانية ان يلغي البطاقة فورا 
ارجو منكم ياخوان الابتعاد عن هذا الشركة المريضة فهم لا يهمهم امرك سوي المبالغ المالية فقط لا يريدون شي غير المال سوف تراهم كل يوم يتصلون عليك  
ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحه واي استفسار ان شاء الله نرد عليكم بالدليل القاطع او من يشك في كلامي بس يعطني خبر وانا استعداد المواجهه مع الشركة وتبين السبب  
اغلب الشركات المحترمة تقول نعطيك بونص 10 % مش 100 % فهدا ضرب من الخيال فكروا قليلا لماذا هذا البونص العالي  
ولكم خالص تحياتي  
5 
الشركة غير مرخصة ولا ضمان لاموالك
اذا حدثت اي مشكلة معك فلا قانون يحكمكم ويعطيك حقك
اذا رفضوا تحويل اموالك او ماطلوا فلا ضامن لك ولاموالك
لا اصل ولا فصل للشركة الا انها احدى الشركات الاسرائيلية التي تفتح يوميا ببساطة وسهولة
تقوم الشركة بفتح موقع على الانترنت ودعاية واعلانات ولا يكلفهم هذا الا حفنة من الدولارات ثم يجنون الملايين من الغلابة   
رأيي الشخصي 
لاتستحق المغامره فيها مــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  قــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول

----------


## [email protected]$

يا عمي ابعد عن الشر وغنيلو .... بلا UFX  بلا هم

----------


## samsnove

السلام عليكمياشباب هذه شركة اسرائيلية وشركة نصابة درجة اولى وليس لها ترخيص وترخيصها باسم شركة مشابها لها وهي : ufx trader يعني لاترخيص لهالنبدأ القصة والدليل :
أنا بدأت مع هذه الشركة من 5 شهور تقريبا وذلك نصيحة من شركة التوصيات الزفتة مسار فوركس والتي هي عميلة مع شركةمسار فوركس بدأت بمبلغ 30000 تقريبا وخسرت تقريبا 1000 منها ودائما مدير الحساب الزفت رامي وهو فلسطيني للاسف يغيرك بالايداع واعطاءك توصيات vip على قولته واقنعني وودعت يمكن 2000 وعموا من اجتهادات مني ومن توصياتهم وصل المبلغ 10000 وهنا فكرت بالسحب وبدوا يغروني ويلاحقوني ويماطلون بالسحب ويعدوك فوق 10000 بعدين تسحب وعموما كان يقول فية توصية جامدة على البوند دولار وشريت الصفقة بمبلغ 200000 وبدأت اخسر وهو يقول لاتبيع سيرتد وخلاني كمان اودع واذا وشري لي ايضا وضاعف المبلغ واذا المارجن صفر  
وكرهت هذه الشركة وانتقلت الى شركة اخرى وكان اموري بها تمام ولكن ليست مثل ذالك التوصيات من يوافكس بنك ومازالون يتصلون بي ويعطوني توصيات وشفتها تمام ومربحة وبسرعة وقلت يمكن الخسارة الي راحت مني لاني مابعت وانا الي اشتريت بينما نصيحته الاستمرار بها ومضاعفة المبلغ وقلت هذا السوق وخسرت الصفقة ومستحيل توصيات بدون خسارة 
وعموما رجعت من جديد ونفس المنوال , يكلمك الزفت رامي وكل شوي يقول اودع لك من الفيزا وكذا مرة اقول ليه مااحد قال تودع وش فيك ( من هذه النقطة يبان نصاب بس راحت عليي)  
وعموما مع ايداع من هنا ومغريات من عنده وصل الحساب الى 10000 قلنا الحمدلله تقريبا الخسارة طلعناها , جيت بسحب قال انتظر ويوعدك وانتظر اسبوع ستسحب العشرة كاملة وبامكانك المداولة ب 5 الاف من الارباح فوق العشرة  
وبعد اسبوع لما يعطني اي توصية واتصلت به انا ماسحبت وكنت ابي اسحب ضروري ومشيت حالي عشان وعدك في توصيات كويسه وبسحب بعدين العشرة 
قال اعذرني عندي حالة وفاة وقلنا ماعلية  
وبعد اسبوع اتصل بي في توصيتين ممتازة جدا ومربحة جدا وقال اخذ لك كل صفقة ب 300000 ويقول الكلام بسرعة ويبي ينفذ قلت له لا والسوق ماله امان فقط ب 100 لكل صفقة وخسرت تقريبا 30000 وبقى عندي 70000 
قبل هذا الوقت بفترة اخي ودع 20000 عندهم واعطوه مغريات بعد ماخسرها وقالول له خلك في اي بي وماتخسر وضع 10000 وودع اخي 80000 واعطوها توصيات في اي بي بالرسائل والتوصيات في الاسبوع الاول جميع رابحة واخي لما ياخذ الى بشي قليل وصاير حذر 
عموما صار يتصل به الزفت رامي وعطاها كذا توصية واذا بالمبلغ يصل الى 17000 وهذا الكلام الاسبوع قبل الماضي
اخي الان ربحان بدأ يفكر بالسحب على الاقل 70000 لان اذا بسحب اكثر بايخوا توصيات الفي ايب من عندهم  
شوف الزفت رامي صار مايتصل بي وكل ماارسله ابي توصيات مايرد 
صرت اخذ التوصيات من عند اخي واتداول في موقع اخر , حتى لايعرف اني اخذت من عنده شيء 
والجمعة قبل الماضية اتصل بنا الاثنان وعطانا توصية ذهب , اتصل بي قلت له فقط 100000 الصفقة وربحت 15000 في غضون نصف ساعة ولما كلمت اخي قال هو اخذي بس ماادري بكم بس ربحت 3700 دولار  
بعدها رامي عرف انا اكيد سااسحب لان من شهر كلمته وقلت له بسحب ضروري وقعد يقنعني اتاخر اسبوع (انا ماكنت بسحب بس اذا قلت بسحب يعطيك توصيات ممتازة فكان هذا اسلوبي معاه في الفترة الاخيرة وبعدين قلت له دبرت حالي وبسحب بعد 3 اسابيع يعني الاسبوع الماضي اخره تقريبا وفعلا انا ناوي اسحب الاسبوع الماضي) 
ليلة الاثنين الماضي كلمت اخوي قلت والله اسحب المبلغ الان والله في يومين ناخذ توصيتين ونطلع لنا على الاقل3000 دولار . قال اخوي لي اسحب انت بتسافر وممكن التوصيات تخسر في اي وقت ومافي توصيات تربح على طول وعزمت السحب 
صباح الاثنين لم اطالع في السوق وقلت في بالي بسحب اليوم ورحت نمت الصباح وماجلست الا العصر وشفت مكالمة من الزفت رامي وشفت مكالمة من خوي
قلت اكيد في توصية واتصلت بخوي اذا به يقول خسرت كلا المبلغ 17000 دولار كاملة والمارجن صفر ( اول مرة اشوف مارجن صفر غير شركة النصب هذا)
قلت الى اخوي كيف خسرت بتوصية وانت ماترضى تشتري الصفقات الا ب 10000 الف بالكثير ؟؟
طلع الزفت رامي شاري له ب 3 مليون وكان يطلب ان يشتري له ب 5 مليون ومن رصيد لايتعدى 17 الف دولار 
عموما قلت الى اخي كيف كذا : قال انا مستحيل اشتري كذا بس طريقة كلامة وهو يتصل وبسرعة وحرام اتروح الصفقة وعمل تخدير غريب واخي مامداه يفكر وبقول له بسرعة بشتري 5 مليون قال كيف كثيره وقال له 3 مليون مضمونة واشترى الى اخي من عنده من المنصة وليس اخي من اشترى من المنصة واذا في اقل من دقيقة مارجن صفر 
أخي يقول انا مااعرف كيف السالفة صارت وانا لم اصدق ويقول مستحيل لو انا بشتري على المنصة مهما يكون ماباخذ حتى بمليون ولا 300000 وانا ماتعدى 100000  
وكان يقول اخوي ان قبلها كان يطالبه يشتري بمليون ويضارب بمليون في الباوند وهي توصية من عنده فقط ويقول له الباوند لن يرتفع وخذ بيع وماعليك وخذ بمليون وستطلع كثير 
بس اخي مااخذ بمليون , اخذ 100000 وكان يتصل بي انا قلت خذ بمليون كان ربحث كثير وماتثق في  
بس الغريب طريقة كلامة في المرة الاخيرة هو من تلاعب باعصاب اخي وشرى له ومرجنه 
بما اني كنت نايم , لم يستطع يمرجني  
قلت اللوم يمكن على اخي والتوصية سبحان الله يمكن في شيء غير مسارها 
بس علامة الاستفهام كانت على 5 مليون وكيف يكون مدير حساب يطلب بهذا الشكل من الصفقات 
طلبت السحب وتم الرفض وتم التهرب بشكل واضح وتم تجاهل كل الوعود واخر شيء قالوا عطيناك بونص 600 دولار من ستة شهور وقلت لهم اخذوا البونص ومارضوا قالوا لازم تكمل الصفقات والان اسبوع ولم استطع سحب المبلغ 
وضحت السالفة الان واتضح النصب وتم البحث بقوقل والاا هي المواضيع نفس طريقة سرقة اخي واي شخص ربحان يخسروه بصفقة واحدة والي يبي يسحب يعذبوه ويذلوه وبعدين اذا خلص حجم التداول يمكن يجلسوه اسبوعين ويلاحق فيهم عشان يعطوه المبلغ 
تم البحث عن الترخيص وطلع لشركة اخرى وهم يعني بلا ترخيص وهناك عدة طرق الاحتيال بالترخيص وواضح هذه الشركة وهمية وتعطينا حسابات ليست حقيقة فتهمها خسارتك عشان تاخذ جميع المبالغ واما اذا ربحت فخسارة عليهم لان الحسابات وهمية  
وطريقتهم في النصب كالتالي : يغروك بالتوصيات (فعلا توصيات جيدة وبل ممتازة) ولكن سيعطيك توصية من عنده وتكون عكس تماما وضربك ضربة قاضية ويمرجنك صفر 
هذه الشركة بها ايداع وليس بها سحب ( فقط للايداع )
طبعا الرسائل ليست كويسة مثل الفي ايبي الي يعطيك اياها عن طريق التلفون والي هذه ممنوعة ولها عقوبات على الشركات من يعطي توصيات على التلفون 
كيف عرفنا توصية القاضية عكس تماما :
يوم الاثنين الماضي وقت المارجن الى اخي واخي مش مصدق التوصية لانه يرى امامه جميع الباوند في كل الازواج يطلع , بس يلعن لخبطت وحركة الزفت رامي الي شتت افكاره
راقبنا جميع توصياتهم شراء على الباوند في الرسائل في كل الازواج ماعدا التوصية الي عطاها اخوي ومرجنه وهي بيع الباوند نيوزلندي  
ياشباب يرجى الحذر وعدم الدخول بهذه الشركة النصابة ومحتملة تتكون اسرائيلية ايضا والبعض اكدها . ولابد من نشر الموضوع في كل مكان حتى تغلق هذه الشركة 
وانا ساظل مطاردهم واخذ بحقي بسحب المبلغ وكذلك اتباء طرق ان ةنشتكي عليهم واغلاق هذا الموقع ومن عنده كيفة تقديم الشكوى وأين ؟؟فلا يبخل علينا 
عندنا عدة اشياء نمسكها عليهم : اولا لاتوجد رخصة وتستخدم ترخيص ليس لها وهذا بحذ ذاته مقاضاة وسجن وتغريم 
ثانيا: هم يتصلون ويعطون توصيات عن طريق الهاتف وهم من يشترون وهذا ممنوع
وعدة اشياء ممسوكه عليهم واذا مااستطعنا اغلاقها على الاقل نشر هذه المواضيع ونحذر الجميع منها , بس حقي لن اتنازل عنه وسااخذ المبلغ ولو اضطرت لااكمال الصفقات وغصب عنهم ورغم ان هذا الشرط لايوجد سوى عندهم (الامر المضحك لايردون البونص هم يردون ان ياخذوا كامل مبلغك ) أبطال الشركة النصابة :
1) امين قسوم الي طالع لينا فيها اكبر محلل عربي وبعد البحث اكبر نصاب ولااحد ياخذ بتحاليله سوى موقع متعامل معاه وقد يكون اسرائيلي مثله
2) هذا مدير الحساب النصاب والي ماهمه الي يخليك تودع وياخذ كل فلوسك ويمرجنك
3) مي ووسيم هم تكملة العصابة وهذه هي افراد الشركة مكونة من 4 اشخاص 
انا قرات من ايام ان هذه الشركة كانت من سنة تعطي بونص 100% . أيعقل ياشباب 
واضح وهمية الشركة ونصابة درجة اولى الحذر ثم الحذر ثم الحذر ياشباب والي عنده اي استفسار او مواجهة مع الشركة انا حاضر  
ودمتم بود

----------


## bassam24

شركه نصب واحتيال ارجو الانتباه
 جميع الي ردو ومدحو هم موضفين في نفس الشركه

----------


## adnanforex

يعني الي بحصل على بونوص وبعد يوم بدو يسحب شو متوقع من الشركة ؟ تيجي تحكيلو انو تعال اسحب ؟ اذا في حدا ما كان عندو شرط بونوص وواجه مشكلة في الشركة يحكي شو المشكلة . الواحد دايمن بحاول ينسى الشرط او يتناسى

----------


## forexshark99

> آخر الاخبار 
> اتصل فيني الاخ وسيم مدير الحساب من الشركه المهم خذيت منه توصيه بيع الدولار كندي والحمدلله وصلت للهدف وبأتجاها للثاني 
> وراح نوافيكم بأخر التطورات

 ما عدت حصلت على توصيات من الشركة  ؟  :Regular Smile:   شايف انو ما عدنا سمعنا منك اخبار

----------


## msasb

> يعني الي بحصل على بونوص وبعد يوم بدو يسحب شو متوقع من الشركة ؟ تيجي تحكيلو انو تعال اسحب ؟ اذا في حدا ما كان عندو شرط بونوص وواجه مشكلة في الشركة يحكي شو المشكلة . الواحد دايمن بحاول ينسى الشرط او يتناسى

 يا عمي خليكم مستريحين  :Big Grin:  
ما بدنا نفتح الحساب مع شركة حرميه 
وكل شوية الشركة بترسل رسايل بتوصياتها وتزعجنا بفتح الحساب 
بالله عليك لو الخدمه ممتازة وتوصيات من ذهب 
الكل بيجو عندكم مش العكس  
بس باين الموضوع فيه إنّ  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## msasb

الخلاصة يا اخوان 
عندي لكم تقييم لموقعين اعتبرها من المواقع ذو الشفافية لعرض جميع ما يتعلق بالفوريكس 
فلو جينا نقرأ عن شركة UFX راح تحصل تعبير ((الحذر من التعامل مع هذه الشركة بسبب وجود شكاوي)) 
لذلك يا أخوان انتبهو منها 
تفضلو الموقعين واقرو  
Overall Rating:	(3.000)	
Get code for your site 
Total Reviews:	 27
Last Updated:	 2010-07-22
Special Notes:	 WARNING: This company has repeatedly submitted fake positive reviews for itself. They have now decided to leave fake customer testimonials in the FPA's forums. The FPA recommends the highest level of caution dealing with this company.  
Click here to join live discussion of *******.com on our forum  http://www.darfx.com/archives/270

----------


## adnanforex

> يا عمي خليكم مستريحين  
> ما بدنا نفتح الحساب مع شركة حرميه 
> وكل شوية الشركة بترسل رسايل بتوصياتها وتزعجنا بفتح الحساب 
> بالله عليك لو الخدمه ممتازة وتوصيات من ذهب 
> الكل بيجو عندكم مش العكس  
> بس باين الموضوع فيه إنّ

 وين انتي متداول يعني ؟

----------


## msasb

> وين انتي متداول يعني ؟

 انتي  :Doh:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adnanforex

> انتي

 شو المشكلة ؟

----------


## ahmad100

شايف الموضوع الو شعبية كثير كبيرة ! بس الاهم الواحد يكحي الامانة ومش بس يتهجم لانو خسر . 
افضل تحاليل باللغة العربية لشركة ufx bank وانا شخصيا ما واجهت اي مشكلة في السحب . بالعكس , الخدمة والتداول رائعة جدا

----------


## smart_hasan

نصابييييييييييييييييييييييين 
أزعجوني بالاتصالات والمطاردة لإقناعي بفتح حساب لديهم  
هل تتوقع أن شركة FXDD مثلا أو FXSOL يتعاملون بهذه الطريقة ؟ 
يا اخي لكثرة ما أزعجتني إحدى الموظفات لديهم اضطررت للقول لها بأني سأنتحر غداً وقراري نهائي ولا تتصلوا بي مرة أخرى أرجوكم 
بينما FXDD حصلت لدي مشكلة في التحويل بين بنكي هنا وبنكهم ،، وبعد أن تأخروا يومين اتصل بي أمجد عطية إن كان اسمه صحيح وتعامل معي بقمة الاحترام وقال لي بسبب هذا التأخير سنودع لك 150 دولار بونص اعتذار 
هذه الطريقة الحضارية من أشخاص كهؤلاء تجبرك أن تحترمهم وتحترم الشركة  
أما مسألة اتصالين في النهار واتصالين في الليل والله يخليك افتح حساب عندنا ، مشان الله يا زلمة افتح حساب ، والله بتتغير حياتك معنا 
يجعلك تشعر بالاشمئزاز

----------


## المكيحلي

اخواني الامر لهذه الشركه هو كالتالي 
اصلا المبلغ اللي تودعه في حسابك يتحول الى وهمي والحقيقه عندهم المبلغ اذا ربح عطوك فلوسك وبمماطله غريبه المهم انهم يعطونك فلوسك ان ربحت   
وان خسرت الفلوس الحقيقيه عندهم وانت على التجريبي اصلا    
وشروط البونص  لاتستطيع سحب ارباحك ولا شي وان قررت سحب ارباحك اعطوك راس مالك فقط واخذو ارباحك وهذه شروط البونص عندهم    
المهم انها شركه اسرائليه والموظفين العرب فلسطينيين والاداره  العن اداره على وجه الارض خذو كلام من له خبره طويله بالشركات

----------


## مصطفى خالد

> نصابييييييييييييييييييييييين 
> أزعجوني بالاتصالات والمطاردة لإقناعي بفتح حساب لديهم  
> هل تتوقع أن شركة FXDD مثلا أو FXSOL يتعاملون بهذه الطريقة ؟ 
> يا اخي لكثرة ما أزعجتني إحدى الموظفات لديهم اضطررت للقول لها بأني سأنتحر غداً وقراري نهائي ولا تتصلوا بي مرة أخرى أرجوكم 
> بينما FXDD حصلت لدي مشكلة في التحويل بين بنكي هنا وبنكهم ،، وبعد أن تأخروا يومين اتصل بي أمجد عطية إن كان اسمه صحيح وتعامل معي بقمة الاحترام وقال لي بسبب هذا التأخير سنودع لك 150 دولار بونص اعتذار 
> هذه الطريقة الحضارية من أشخاص كهؤلاء تجبرك أن تحترمهم وتحترم الشركة  
> أما مسألة اتصالين في النهار واتصالين في الليل والله يخليك افتح حساب عندنا ، مشان الله يا زلمة افتح حساب ، والله بتتغير حياتك معنا 
> يجعلك تشعر بالاشمئزاز

 
ههههههههههههههه
ده على كده بيصرفو مكالمات اكتر من مكاسبهم
كنت عموما اتصرفت زى ما بعمل انا فى الحالات دى حد مضايقنى
وزع النمره على كل اصحابك و معارفك و اهلك و المنتديات و قلهم يرنو و يقفلو بسرعه
الموظفه هاتتروش
تتجنن
تبطل تتصل
و احتمال تولع فى الشركه و يبقى حل جذرى :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## hosa2000

انا استثمر فيها ووكل شوي يقولون لي زيد المبلغ الشاهد في الاخير بدون ما اتاجر او اربح خلوني اضع من راس مالي 15000 دولار وخسروني هيا بصفقه واحده فقط للاسف وما عطوني بونص ولا اي مع وعودهم 
الغريب ان مدير الحساب اللي يكلمني خلاني ادخل بصفقه وعن طريق كمبيوتره الخاص وكان حاط الهامس ثمانيين في المية وبعد شوي خلاني احط الهامش 99 بالمية يعني بينزل وبيطلع طلعه جامده نزل وله اربعة ايام نازل طبعا حسابي صفر على 32 دولار    بس الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## hosa2000

الله يبتليهم بعيالهم ويفقررهم الحرمية

----------


## قاصد الكريم

اثناء البحث عن الشركات الجاده والشركات الغير جاده وجدت هذا الموضوع لاحد الاخوه  وهو تحذير من العامل مع هذه الشركه علما ان كثير من الاصدقاء شجعوني ان اتعامل معهم فققرت البحث مجداا ووجدت مشاركه للشركه بأحد المنتديات كيف يقوم العميل بتهديهم اذا خسر وقد نشرت الشركه رساله العميل مع اسمه   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الاخ وسيم : أحب أن اشكرك على تعاونك معي حيث أني استلمت مبلغ 1000 دولار وأتمنى مساعدتي في ارجاع المبلغ الذي تم ايداعه لكم عن طريق بطاقة الائتمان بعد ذلك سوف اتوقف عن الكتابة عن شركتكم الموقرة (ولو تريد أن أمدحها مدحتها على انها افضل شركة لتداول العملات من حيث التوصيات ومن حيث مدير الحسابات الذي يهتم في المتداول ويطور من تعليمه ويدبل مكاسبهكمجرب في التداول) علمنا بان كتابتي سوف تكون في كل المنتديات مقابل الايداع لبطاقتي الائتمانيه بالمبلغ الذي خسرته في التداول معكم.  وشـــــــــــــكــــــــــــــرا والمرسل هو.......... ما رأيكم اخواني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قبل دخول رمضان .......

----------


## adnanforex

> اثناء البحث عن الشركات الجاده والشركات الغير جاده وجدت هذا الموضوع لاحد الاخوه  وهو تحذير من العامل مع هذه الشركه علما ان كثير من الاصدقاء شجعوني ان اتعامل معهم فققرت البحث مجداا ووجدت مشاركه للشركه بأحد المنتديات كيف يقوم العميل بتهديهم اذا خسر وقد نشرت الشركه رساله العميل مع اسمه   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الاخ وسيم : أحب أن اشكرك على تعاونك معي حيث أني استلمت مبلغ 1000 دولار وأتمنى مساعدتي في ارجاع المبلغ الذي تم ايداعه لكم عن طريق بطاقة الائتمان بعد ذلك سوف اتوقف عن الكتابة عن شركتكم الموقرة (ولو تريد أن أمدحها مدحتها على انها افضل شركة لتداول العملات من حيث التوصيات ومن حيث مدير الحسابات الذي يهتم في المتداول ويطور من تعليمه ويدبل مكاسبهكمجرب في التداول) علمنا بان كتابتي سوف تكون في كل المنتديات مقابل الايداع لبطاقتي الائتمانيه بالمبلغ الذي خسرته في التداول معكم.  وشـــــــــــــكــــــــــــــرا والمرسل هو.......... ما رأيكم اخواني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قبل دخول رمضان .......

 
رمضان كريم والله على ما نقول شهيد . المشكلة اخي انو مش كل عضو بتكلم بصدق, حضرتك متداول في الشركة ؟

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> رمضان كريم والله على ما نقول شهيد . المشكلة اخي انو مش كل عضو بتكلم بصدق, حضرتك متداول في الشركة ؟

  لا والله يا اخي ولكن تصلني تحاليلهم واطلع عليها
وانا مهتم مثل الكثيرين بالبحث عن الشركات الموثوقه
واهتميت بموضوع هذه الشركه ووجدت كثير من الانتقاد
ووجدت ايضا ان معظم من ينتقدهم حاول ابتزازهم من قبل وهذا حسب ردود الشركه
حيث قامو بنشر الرسائل كامله
فعلينا ان نعلم ان السؤال امانه والجواب امانه

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> انا استثمر فيها ووكل شوي يقولون لي زيد المبلغ الشاهد في الاخير بدون ما اتاجر او اربح خلوني اضع من راس مالي 15000 دولار وخسروني هيا بصفقه واحده فقط للاسف وما عطوني بونص ولا اي مع وعودهم 
> الغريب ان مدير الحساب اللي يكلمني خلاني ادخل بصفقه وعن طريق كمبيوتره الخاص وكان حاط الهامس ثمانيين في المية وبعد شوي خلاني احط الهامش 99 بالمية يعني بينزل وبيطلع طلعه جامده نزل وله اربعة ايام نازل طبعا حسابي صفر على 32 دولار بس الحمد لله على كل حال

  انا مش فاهم ممكن نعرف كيف خلاك وكيف خسروك وكيف من كمبيوترو الشخصي

----------


## [email protected]$

> انا مش فاهم ممكن نعرف كيف خلاك وكيف خسروك وكيف من كمبيوترو الشخصي

 أخي الكريم ليش تتعب راسك بالبحث عن الشركات الموثوقة ،،،، اعتمد شركة واحدة وخلاص ،،، ثم أن هذه الشركة عليها الف علامة استفهام ومشكلة وشكوى وما الى ذلك ،،،، خلاص ابعد عن الشر وغنيلو

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> أخي الكريم ليش تتعب راسك بالبحث عن الشركات الموثوقة ،،،، اعتمد شركة واحدة وخلاص ،،، ثم أن هذه الشركة عليها الف علامة استفهام ومشكلة وشكوى وما الى ذلك ،،،، خلاص ابعد عن الشر وغنيلو

  اسأل الله انك  تتمتع بالارباح
انا عندي حسابين بشركتين مختلفين
والان على وشك افتح الثالث 
والصواب انك يكون عندك اكثر من حساب يأكثر من شركه
والمبالغ مش صغيره ولله الحمد من تراكم الارباح بوزع حساباتي 
والله اعلم ان هذه الشركه تقع تحت الابتزاز مثل رساله الاخ
ما لم يثبت عكس ذلك

----------


## راكان سليمان

> شايف الموضوع الو شعبية كثير كبيرة ! بس الاهم الواحد يكحي الامانة ومش بس يتهجم لانو خسر . 
> افضل تحاليل باللغة العربية لشركة ufx bank وانا شخصيا ما واجهت اي مشكلة في السحب . بالعكس , الخدمة والتداول رائعة جدا

 اكيد ولها مميزات عديده
اولا ,, الشركه تكذب والموظف زميلك في التشات قالي انها مرخصه قلت له
هات لي رقم الترخيص ههههههههههههههههههه سكت
وبعدها قلت له انتو شركه وهميه قالي مافي داعي تفتح معنا
ثانيا ,,,زملائك الموظفين حركاتهم مكشوفه في الرودود

----------


## hosa2000

> انا مش فاهم ممكن نعرف كيف خلاك وكيف خسروك وكيف من كمبيوترو الشخصي

 مبارك عليكم الشهر 
اخي الغالي ... لولا ما فعلوه ما اتعبت نفسي وكتبت عنهم ( ولكن حرصا مني على ان لا يقع احد الاخوة فيما وقعت به معهم ) :Eh S(7):  حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك  
1- كل شوية اودع اودع نعطيك بونص .. ننزل السبيرد وغيره 
2- اودعنا وجلسنا نطقطع مع هكر وغيره من الاخوان ويجيبون لي صفقات من طرفهم صغيرة مربحه نوعا ما 50 دولار 500 دولار 1500 ... وبس 
الشاهد انا رصيدي وحر مالي 15000 رأس مالي وبعد الزيادات 22000 تقريبا ثم يأتون بعملية واحدة ويخسرونك كل رصيدك وخاصة إذا أردت السحب 
طبعا انا صائم لم يخسروني جميع رصيدي ولكن الرصيد المتبقي كله في عملية واحدة ... 
ثم بعد ذلك يقولون لي اودع مع انهم كان من الممكن وضع لي بونص كي كي يكبر رصيدي ولكن بدون فائدة 
الشاهد اطلت عليكم لهم طريقة في تصفير رصيديك كونك جديد على العمل وهذا حصل مع كذا واحد ( كأن المنصة ووهمية ) مافيه مشكلة تربح بس لما تبغى تسحب  
وكل عام والجميع بخير وصحه وسلامة  :Drive1:

----------


## hosa2000

نسيت حيثية صغيرة 
(يفتح لك عمليات عن طريق جهازه ويتحكم بالهامش المتاح طبعا بطلبك واقناعك ... )

----------


## hosa2000

:Eh S(7):

----------


## smart_hasan

في النهاية الإنسان يستفتي قلبه .. 
يعني شركة تلاحقك بالاتصالات والعروض والمطارادات من أجل أن تفتح حساب لديها 
هذا أمر لا يفعله تاجر قماش وليس بشركة من المفترض أن يكون رأسمالها بالملايين 
عتبي على المنتديات النزيهة التي لا تحذر من هؤلاء أفراد العصابة 
نسأل الله أن يحمي أموال المسلمين

----------


## msasb

> في النهاية الإنسان يستفتي قلبه .. 
> يعني شركة تلاحقك بالاتصالات والعروض والمطارادات من أجل أن تفتح حساب لديها 
> هذا أمر لا يفعله تاجر قماش وليس بشركة من المفترض أن يكون رأسمالها بالملايين 
> عتبي على المنتديات النزيهة التي لا تحذر من هؤلاء أفراد العصابة 
> نسأل الله أن يحمي أموال المسلمين

 ايه من ناحية الملاحقة والاتصالات يووووووووه يا كثرها ويغرونك بالفعل مما يجعل لعابك يسيل تحت الفم <<<<< تعبير مجازي  :Teeth Smile:  
ولكن أنا طنشتهم وبعدها وقفو الاتصال بي نهائيا 
ما ادري راح يرجعو ولا لأ 
فيه حركة كنت اعملها معهم مثل ما هم يلعبون بأعصاب الناس بالاغراء وغيرها 
اقول لهم أنا مستثمر جديد واردت الاستفادة في سوق العملات كنوع من الاستثمار وارغب البدء بــ 50 الف دولار ووووو 
والله حتى لعابهم يسيلو ويبدأؤ الاتصال على الايميل ويرغبون رقم جوالي ويترجون ههههههههه  :Big Grin:

----------


## akuji

آسف للأنقطاع لاني نسيت الموضوع  
كنت شغال معاهم زي الفل وفعلا كنت اربح بالاسبوع من 100 الى 200 نقطه وكنت ادخل ب20,000 بس 
عموما تغير مدير حسابي من غير ذكر اسماء وبعدها صار يلح علي اني ازيد حسابي اول الايام الى 10,000 دولار ولما قلتله ماقدر قالي اقترض من بنك او صديق مع انه تحذير الفوركس عموما عدم الدخول بمبالغ انت محتاجها المهم بعد رفضي انقطعت الاتصالات بيني وبينه يعني عادي باليوم ارسله 3 ايميلات وتلفونات ولا يرد ابدا 
وانا كنت داخل اساسا عشان التوصيات فصرت ادخل على التوصيه اليوميه الي في الموقع وبعدها صرت في خسارات متتاليه واذا كنت بفتح عدق عن طريقهم لازم اقل شي 50,000 طب اذا كان حسابي لايسمح كيف اقدر اقدم على هالخطوه!!! 
المهم قررت انسحب والى الآن من شهر تقريبا وانا احاول اسحب رصيدي لكن لاحياة لمن تنادي تجاهل تاااااااااام مافيه رد ولو حاولت تسحب عن طريق الموقع تطلعلك رساله بأن تراجع مدير حسابك مع اني قلتلهم ان يأخذوا البونص وفوقه بوسه لو حبو لكن من غير 
مع اني كنت في شركه اف اكس سول ولا عمري واجهتني مشكله في السحب حتى مع البونص كانوا ياخذون البونص ويرجعون الباقي  
ولو حابين ارفق كشف حسابي مع شركة ufx مع الخسائر المتلاحقه والايميلات الي برسلها الشبه يوميه والي من غير اهتمام بالعملاء وانا مستعد وبالانتظار لو حابين

----------


## sabo

الشركة اتصلت معي اكثر من مرة عشان افتح حساب بصراحة انا متردد
ماذا تنصحوني
ممكن كشف حساب للخسائر  مع هذه الشركة

----------


## oneequalone

[quote=sabo;1821723]الشركة اتصلت معي اكثر من مرة عشان افتح حساب بصراحة انا متردد
ماذا تنصحوني
ممكن كشف حساب للخسائر  مع هذه الشركة   
انصحك تهرب منهم لانهم ناس ماتخاف الله همم الايداع وتصفير الحسابات وبعد كذا راح يكشرون عن انيابهم .. نصيحة ابعد عنهم الله يبتليهم في اهلهم وعيالهم وصححتهم

----------


## forexeagle2010

نصابه بكل المقاييس وهذا معروف للجميع

----------


## hosa2000

[quote=sabo;1821723]الشركة اتصلت معي اكثر من مرة عشان افتح حساب بصراحة انا متردد
ماذا تنصحوني
ممكن كشف حساب للخسائر  مع هذه الشركة   
والله العظيم من عيوني كنت ارسلك كشف حساب الخاص فيني 
ولكن للاسف قفلو حسابي يوم اقتنعوا اني مستحيل اودع مره ثانية بعد اللي حصل وسيييعين وجه بحق 
وكان في حسابي باقي 30 دولار (طبعا ما يهمني المبلغ دا ابد ولكن لعانة فيهم)
كلمتهم ابغى يرجعون المبلغ لحسابي على الشات ليف ولكن بدون رد ممم 
وتقبلو تحياتي وابعد عنهم ابعد عنههم نصيحه لوجه الله تعالى إلا إذا تبغى تكسب 10 فالمية وتسخر مية بالمية

----------


## taleb

انصح الجميع بالابتعاد عنهم انا اشتغلت معهم راس المال رجع مثل ما هو بس الارباح طار منها شوي, هذا طبعا بعد تسوية بيني وبينهم لأنه كانت واصلة للمحكمة بس ما عرفت وين بدي روح وكيف بدها تصير الامور ففضلت ان اخرج بخسارة قليلة من الارباح, غير ذلك لا يوجد عندهم التزام بالوعود الذين يطلقونها يعني يوعدوك بأشياء كثيرة وبعدين انسى الأمر

----------


## msasb

ودي اعرف ليش الهيئة NFA ما سحبو الترخيص منها بسبب ما تفعله هالشركة من نصب   http://www.nfa.futures.org/basicnet/...piN8ZzcJ9rI%3d 
هل هناك مشكلة هالهيئة ولا كيف؟

----------


## Controller

الله ياخذهم شلة الحرامية اللصوص .. ياجماعة الخير لازم نراسل الادارة ونزل مووضوع تحذير من هالشركة الحقيرة .. اقسم بالله تعاملت معهم شفت الويل كله لكن ربي اذا حب عبده واراد يظهر الحق مايصعب عليه وقدرت اخذ حقي منهم بالقوووة ...  
عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان..

----------


## msasb

> الله ياخذهم شلة الحرامية اللصوص .. ياجماعة الخير لازم نراسل الادارة ونزل مووضوع تحذير من هالشركة الحقيرة .. اقسم بالله تعاملت معهم شفت الويل كله لكن ربي اذا حب عبده واراد يظهر الحق مايصعب عليه وقدرت اخذ حقي منهم بالقوووة ...  
> عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وذلك أضعف الإيمان..

 خلي المنتدى والتحذير بعدين ، هي هين وسهل 
بس المصيبه 
ليش NFA ساكته حضرتها؟

----------


## oneequalone

لانهم وبكل بساطة ليسوا اعضاء في منظمة الــــ NFA  وعندي دليل على كلامي  :Yikes3:

----------


## اشرف توفيق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد رد بصراحة عن رايكم في شركة UFX-Bank 
ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Controller

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اريد رد بصراحة عن رايكم في شركة UFX-Bank 
> ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر

 قمة الصراحة ياخوي اشرف ابعد عن هالشركة اقسم لك بالله ناس ماتخاف الله ابدا تعرف اللصوص الوقحين تحس بالظلم وانت تتداول معهم دائما كلمة اودع اودع اودع بس تقول ابغى اسحب يجيك اتصال غريب عجيب مثير للدهشة يقول في صفقة VIP على حد قول مفتي الديار ( مدير حسابك ) وهو في الحقيقة حرامي حسابك ويقولك بسرعة ادخل سوي الصفقة باسلوب حقير يحسسك انك راح تضيع الجنة من ايديك واذا قلت انك بعيد عن النت يقولك اسويها لك من عندي ... بالله عليك كيف شركة محترمة مديرا لحساب يدخل ويسوي صفقات ويغير في المارجن .... وبعد كذا طبعا تحصل نفسك وصل المارجن ومصفر الحساب .. تبدأ بعدها المعاناة وتتصل عليهم ويبدأون يتجاهلون مكالماتك ومراسلاتك يعني شركة نصب * نصب  ..  ويكفيك المواضيع الكثيرة اللي موجودة في المنتدى من ضحايا الشركة هذي ...

----------


## MaXeY

شركة نصب من الدرجة الاولى  http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...2.html&h=03e7a https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1095...ml#post2007193

----------


## ogareet

والله انا كنت ناوي افتح حساب بهالشركه  ******* بس نقاشكم عنها خوفني جدا  
ممكن اي واحد عنده خبره بشركات فوركس تعطيك توصيات يوميه يدلينا عليها

----------


## ogareet

يا شباب اللي يعرف شركه تعطيك توصيات يوميه يخبرنا والله يجزيه خير

----------


## Controller

> والله انا كنت ناوي افتح حساب بهالشركه  ******* بس نقاشكم عنها خوفني جدا  
> ممكن اي واحد عنده خبره بشركات فوركس تعطيك توصيات يوميه يدلينا عليها

 انتبه الله يستر عليك ولا حتى تفكر فيهم ابدا وانصح اي احد يعز عليك انه ما يتعامل معهم ناس ماتخاف الله ... نصيحة اخ

----------


## ogareet

انا اقصد من الشركات المعروفه اللي لها سمعه قويه بالتوصيات

----------


## MaXeY

انا بعت شكوى للرقابة بخصوص يو اف اكس بنك وجالى الرد دة 
Dear Sir, 
Regarding your email dated February 28, 2011, I would like to inform you  that UFX Bank is not licenced/ regulated by the Cyprus Securities and  Exchange Commission (CYSEC). 
The said company has become known to us the past few months as a lot of  complaints are being filed.  A warning has been posted on our website.   Visit our website (cysec.gov.cy) to find the licensed/regulated  Investment Firms by CYSEC. 
If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.
Your sincerely 
الترجمة
عزيزي سيدي ، 
 فيما يتعلق رسالتك المؤرخة 28 فبراير 2011، أود أن أحيطكم علما بأن غير  مرخص بنك يو اف اكس / التي تنظمها لجنة الاوراق المالية والبورصات قبرص  (CYSEC). 
 لقد أصبح وقالت الشركة المعروفة لدينا في الأشهر القليلة الماضية كما يجري  قدم الكثير من الشكاوى. وقد تم نشر تحذير على موقعنا. زيارة موقعنا على  الانترنت (cysec.gov.cy) للعثور على / تنظم شركات الاستثمار المرخص لها من  قبل CYSEC. 
 اذا كنت بحاجة الى مزيد من المساعدة، لا تترددوا في الاتصال بنا.
 الخاص بإخلاص

----------


## msasb

> انا بعت شكوى للرقابة بخصوص يو اف اكس بنك وجالى الرد دة 
> Dear Sir, 
> Regarding your email dated February 28, 2011, I would like to inform you  that UFX Bank is not licenced/ regulated by the Cyprus Securities and  Exchange Commission (CYSEC). 
> The said company has become known to us the past few months as a lot of  complaints are being filed.  A warning has been posted on our website.   Visit our website (cysec.gov.cy) to find the licensed/regulated  Investment Firms by CYSEC. 
> If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> Your sincerely 
> الترجمة
> عزيزي سيدي ، 
>  فيما يتعلق رسالتك المؤرخة 28 فبراير 2011، أود أن أحيطكم علما بأن غير  مرخص بنك يو اف اكس / التي تنظمها لجنة الاوراق المالية والبورصات قبرص  (CYSEC). 
> ...

 بس اللي اعرفه أخوي ان ufx تدعي انها مرخصة من قبل NFA 
تقدر تراسل NFA ونشوف حقيقتهم؟ 
لأني مستغرب من NFA انها ما حطت ملاحظات على هالشركة النصابه

----------


## (أبو فارس)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسمحوا لي اشارك في الموضوع كوني (بالامس فقط 3/3/2011) تسببت الشركة بافلاسي وتضييع مجهود عام كامل من التعب والعناء مع الفوركس لذلك قررت محاربتهم بما استطيع وتبيين نصبهم ودجلهم للناس ,, والله الذي لا اله الا هو ان ما ساقوله لكم هو ما حدث بدون مبالغة ولا محاولة لتشويه سمعة الشركة,
فكل من تعامل معها يعرف مدى سوءها وحبها لسحب اموال العميل باستمرار بحجة ان فيه (صفقة بتجنن) مثل ما بيحبوا يقولوا دائما 
فبعد مرور عام من الجلوس امام الشارتات ومتابعة المؤشرات والاسعار والسهر لعدة ليالي طويلة ومراقبة الصفقات وحرق الدم والاعصاب,, خرجت بمربح ولله الحمد (17000) سبعة عشر الف دولار, هي بالنسبة لي كل ما املك وكنت ارجوا من الله ان يجعلها عونا لي في تسديد ديوني والمساهمة في تحسين دخل اهلي واولادي 
فقررت الاكتفاء بهذا المبلغ واغلاق الحساب لدى الشركة,
كلمت مدير الحساب (طبعا كل فترة يرمونك على مدير حساب جديد عشان يخلونك تودع باستمرار), اول ما كلمته طلب مني ايداع مبلغ للحساب (كالعادة) فرفضت وقلت له اريد اغلاق الحساب, طبعا كان الخبر عليه مثل الصدمة وكاني راح اسوي جريمة في حق نفسي وفي حق الشركة, 
ثم حاول اني اكتفي بجزء من المبلغ والباقي يظل عشان استفيد منه بالتداول, وايضا رفضت 
والله يعلم اني ما طلبت سحب المبلغ الا لان ظروفي المادية بحاجة لكل فلس اقدر احصل عليه 
طبعا بعد ما رفضت للمرة الثانية قام بانهاء المكالمة بسرعة وعصبية وقالي راح اكلمك بعدين وقفل الخط 
بعد ساعة اتصل بي مرة اخرى وقعد يحاول ويحاول ويحاول اني ما اغلق الحساب, وانا مصر على رفضي 
بدا يماطل ويسحبني يمين ويسار وبهذلوني اخر بهذلة , وخلوا كذا واحد يكلمني عشان ما اغلق الحساب  
وبعد كل هذا انا كنت في منتهى الضيق وصرت اريد فلوسي باي طريقة, 
في النهاية قالي مدير الحساب (لؤي الحصري) افتح صفقة اخيرة طبعا رفضت , لكن مع اصراره واستمراره في الترجي انا ضعفت , وهنا كانت غلطتي
 قالي بس هذي الصفقة وبعدها احول فلوسك فورا, وافقت وقلت في نفسي -ممكن هالصفقة تخسرني لكن مو مشكلة الف ولا الفين دولار خسارة بس المهم ان فلوسي ترجع لي- 
حسبي الله عليه دخلني على عقد في الفضة (طبعا انا ما كنت اعرف ان الفضة -حسب اسعارها عندهم- يبيلها حساب كبير بالملايين عشان الواحد يقدر يتداول فيها خاصة وان السيبريد فيها اكثر من 500 نقطة) وبعد ما فتح الصفقة بدقيقة وحده بس ,, اغلقت الصفقة بضرب الاستوب على خسارة 17000 كاملة  
اللهم لك الحمد على ما قدرت, اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلفني خيرا منها 
 كل مجهودي راح في اقل من دقيقة
كل ذاك السهر والتعب اختفى في صفقة وحده فقط وفي ثواني 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم, حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  
الان يا اخواني انا لم يعد لدي ما اخسره وقررت بعون الله اني اقف ضد هذه الشركة بكل ما استطيع , وابذل قصارى جهدي في انقاذ اخواني منها  
مهم مهم مهم جدا للي حساباتهم في هذه الشركة 
اذا قررت اغلاق حسابك ,, مهما قالوا لك وحاولوا معاك ومهما طلبوا منك وترجوك لا تفتح  صفقة اخيرة
لا تفكر حتى انك تفتح معاهم صفقة اخيرة 
تكفون يا شباب ارجوكم
لاتفكرون انكم تفتحون صفقة اخيرة معاهم, ولا تحسسونهم انكم بتقفلون الحساب الا في اللحظة الاخيرة 
اللهم بلغت ,, اللهم فشهد 
وباذن الله سوف اقوم بنقل ما حدث في العديد من المنتديات وفي الفيس بوك والتويتر بقدر الامكان ومن يرغب ان بالتعاون او ان اساعد احد بحيث نوقف هذا النصب والدجل فهو محل الترحيب دائما وابدا. 
ساظل متابع للموضوع وبانتظار المشاركين او من يستطيع ان يساعد في تنبيه الناس من هذه الشركة او غيرها من الشركات التي تاكل اموال الناس بالباطل, والوقوف في وجه هذا الاحتيال,  
ولمن يرغب بالتواصل يراسلني على الخاص وارسل له ايميلي او رقم جوالي حسب ما يفضل, وعسى الله يكتب ما فيه الخير والصلاح,  
اسال الله ان يجعل مافي هذا الموضوع خالصا لوجهه الكريم
والحمدلله رب العالمي

----------


## (أبو فارس)

> بس اللي اعرفه أخوي ان ufx تدعي انها مرخصة من قبل NFA 
> تقدر تراسل NFA ونشوف حقيقتهم؟ 
> لأني مستغرب من NFA انها ما حطت ملاحظات على هالشركة النصابه

 دخلت موقع NFA ولم ارى وجود للشركة ضمن الشركات المرخصة عندهم

----------


## msasb

> دخلت موقع NFA ولم ارى وجود للشركة ضمن الشركات المرخصة عندهم

 والله أخوي هاذي الكلام اللي وصلتني منقول منهم اقتباساً 
"للشركة ترخيص NFA  - رقم الترخيص : 0414076 . لهذا الترخيص اهمية بالغة في ضمان نزاهة شفافية وامان الشركة وهو الارقى عالميا .  
للاطلاع على ترخيص ال NFA :   http://www.nfa.futures.org/BasicNet/...piN8ZzcJ9rI%3D
"  
فما أدري المشكلة من NFA ولا مين مين؟

----------


## (أبو فارس)

> والله أخوي هاذي الكلام اللي وصلتني منقول منهم اقتباساً 
> "للشركة ترخيص NFA  - رقم الترخيص : 0414076 . لهذا الترخيص اهمية بالغة في ضمان نزاهة شفافية وامان الشركة وهو الارقى عالميا .  
> للاطلاع على ترخيص ال NFA :   http://www.nfa.futures.org/BasicNet/...piN8ZzcJ9rI%3D
> "  
> فما أدري المشكلة من NFA ولا مين مين؟

 رقم ترخيص ليس لشركة UFX bank 
استغلوا تشابه الاسم مع شركة اخرى ,, هذا ما فهمته من خلال احد المواضيع التي وجدتها في النت عنهم
واعتقد انهم فعلا يخادعون في موضوع الترخيص هذا

----------


## (أبو فارس)

عموما انا ارسلت قبل قليل رسالة لـ NFA عشان اتاكد من ان الشركة مرخصة من عندهم
وجاء الرد الالي انهم سوف يردون علي خلال 48 ساعة

----------


## msasb

> عموما انا ارسلت قبل قليل رسالة لـ NFA عشان اتاكد من ان الشركة مرخصة من عندهم
> وجاء الرد الالي انهم سوف يردون علي خلال 48 ساعة

 تمام عليك ونحن بانتظار الرد الرسمي منهم 
ويا ليت تعمل اقتباس للرسالة من طرفهم حيث يكون الرد رسمي 
تحياتي

----------


## (أبو فارس)

وصل الرد من NFA وطبعا كان بالنفي 
ولا توجد شركة مسجلة اسمها ufx bnank بهذا الرقم  
واليكم نص الرسالة التي ارسلتها والرد الذي اتى من NFA:
"Good Morning: 
The NFA ID number 414076 is not identified with UBX Bank. 
Thank you, 
Cynthia 
Cynthia D. Morton 
Senior Information Center Representative 
National Futures Association 
300 South Riverside Plaza 
18th Floor 
Chicago, Illinois  60606 
(312) 781-1396 
(800) 621-3570 
(312) 559-3540 fax  [email protected] 
Mistakes are a fact of life.  It is the response to the error that counts. 
Nikki Giovanni  
From: NeO SeArChEr [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, March 05, 2011 11:05 PM
To: Information
Subject: About UFX bank 
HELLO 
I want to ask about this Broker (UFX BANK),, this is there home page http://www.*******.com/
Is it Licensed by  NFA ID: 0414076 
Is that ID for this Broker UFX BANK  http://www.*******.com/?
Because they claim that NFA ID: 0414076 is for them. 
I want to make sure that this company licensed by NFA,
Because I want with many former customers of the company to report complaints about fraud and deception of this company. 
-This letter was translated from Arabic by Google- 
Thank you
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
كيف شركة مثل هذي لاتزال في السوق ولم تغلق على الرغم من كثرة الشكاوي اللي عليها, واتضح الان انها غير مرخصة مثل ما تدعي 
يعني شركة نصابة ومخالفة ولازالت مستمرة في نهب اموال العالم,,, كيف نقدر نوقفها؟؟
اللي عنده اي فكرة او طريقة لاغلاق هذه الشركة ارجو انه يفيدنا فيها وشكرا
,,,,,,, 
ملاحظة قمت بالتسجيل في موقع FPA وحسب ما فهمت انه يمكنني فتح قضية عن طريقهم ومحاكمة الشركة النصابة 
ولذلك ارجو من الذين سبق وان واجهوا مشاكل مع الشركة ان يتصلوا بي حتى نستطيع ان نعيد الحقوق لاصحابها 
دعواتكم بالتوفيق يا اخوان وبارك الله بالجميع,,

----------


## msasb

> وصل الرد من NFA وطبعا كان بالنفي 
> ولا توجد شركة مسجلة اسمها ufx bnank بهذا الرقم  
> واليكم نص الرسالة التي ارسلتها والرد الذي اتى من NFA:
> "Good Morning: 
> The NFA ID number 414076 is not identified with UBX Bank. 
> Thank you, 
> Cynthia 
> Cynthia D. Morton 
> Senior Information Center Representative 
> ...

 جزاك الله خيراً اخوي لقد تم معرفة الحقيقة 
وبالتالي الشركة غير مرخصة وبالتالي النصب معروف 
وتقدر أخوي تراسل FPA وتفتح موضوع بخصوص المشكلة 
علما انهم وضعو تحذير مبدئي للشركة ونبغاهم يعلنوها على انها scam 
تحياتي

----------


## akuji

ياجماعه نبي حل بالشركة  ماني قادر اسحب دولار واحد 
ولا لهم اي هويه هل معناها انه فلوسنا ضاعت؟؟ 
الي عنده حل ياليت يراسلني

----------


## msasb

> ياجماعه نبي حل بالشركة  ماني قادر اسحب دولار واحد 
> ولا لهم اي هويه هل معناها انه فلوسنا ضاعت؟؟ 
> الي عنده حل ياليت يراسلني

 أخوي جهز تقاريرك الخاصة وتوجه إلى FPA وتوكل على الله 
وان شاء الله راح يحلو مشكلتك 
لأني اذكر في موضوع لواحد أجنبي انحلت مشكلته بوساطة FPA 
تحياتي

----------


## noureddine111

الحمد لله على لطفه ومنه وكرمه
منذ يومين اتصلوا بي هؤلاء النصابين و بعد ما رفضت ارد على ايميلاتهم .كلموني على الهاتف بالساعات .وكاد يقنعني في تحويل المال ولكني تحججت له بضعف النت في الوقت الحالي واني سأفعل حالما تتحسن الاشارة في النت .واتصل بي اليوم واخبرني على الدخول الى موقعهم على النت 
ودخلت تحت ضغط كبير وبدا يستعرض معي صفحات الموقع واالروزنامة الاقتصادية وصفحة التوصيات وفي الاخير قال لي تعالى اذن الى صفحة الايداع ..قلت له كيف لي ان اودع المال قبل التعرف الى نوعية وجودة الخدمات وشكل المنصة .وانا استغربت أول شركة مافيها حساب ديمو 
على طول عايزين حقيقي .. المهم احس انو ماراح ارضى بسهولة وبدا يفقد اعصابو واستغليت الفرصة وقلت له خلاص انا مابدي  شغل معكم .شغلكم وطريقة جلبكم للزبون بتوحي بشكل كبير انو في القصة  حاجة مش طبيعية وسكرت الخط بعد جهد جهيد .وبعد دقائق قليلة اتصل بيا موظف ىخر واعتذر مني وبدا يقول كلام معسول عشان انا الين وارجع اكمل معاهم الموضوع وحكى كلام كثير بس كلو وهم ..واضح مافيه حد يكون عاوز مصلحتك ..وتسكر في وجهه الخط ويرجع يعتذر منك ويطلب منك مرة تانية انك تسمع لو لانه مثل ماعم
يحكي مابدو الا مصلحتك بس .والله شي غريب .ما احتاج اني ابحث في النت على نزاهتها بس انا حبيت من باب الاستطلاع فقط .لكن مثل ماقالو الاخوة لابد في ملعوب بيلعبوه ..ممكن المنصة تكون ديمو ومش حقيقية ..لازم تكون ليهم طريقة .بس يا حرام خسرتهم كثيييييييييييييير في المكالمات وما طالو مني ولا مليم .
والناس الي  بتقول انهم شركة محترمة وانهم سحبوا فلوس عادي وووووو .بصراحة هدول مروجين ومسوقين وواضح من مشاركاتهم ولو تلاحظو منهم الي عندو مشاركة واحدة بس في المنتدى ..هههههههههههه قال ايه  انا جديد وهذي أول مشاركلة لي ....والتاني قال انا كنت اقرا المواضيع بس وما كنت اشارك بس لما لقيت  التهجم والنقد على الشركة قررت اني اكتب مشاركتي الاولة .
فعلا الي يختشو ماتو   يا نا س اتقوا الله 
تحياتي
أحذروووووووووووووووووووا النصابين كثير
احذروا هؤلاء الملاعييييييييييييييييين

----------


## alhaitham_alsagher

> الحمد لله على لطفه ومنه وكرمه
> منذ يومين اتصلوا بي هؤلاء النصابين و بعد ما رفضت ارد على ايميلاتهم .كلموني على الهاتف بالساعات .وكاد يقنعني في تحويل المال ولكني تحججت له بضعف النت في الوقت الحالي واني سأفعل حالما تتحسن الاشارة في النت .واتصل بي اليوم واخبرني على الدخول الى موقعهم على النت 
> ودخلت تحت ضغط كبير وبدا يستعرض معي صفحات الموقع واالروزنامة الاقتصادية وصفحة التوصيات وفي الاخير قال لي تعالى اذن الى صفحة الايداع ..قلت له كيف لي ان اودع المال قبل التعرف الى نوعية وجودة الخدمات وشكل المنصة .وانا استغربت أول شركة مافيها حساب ديمو 
> على طول عايزين حقيقي .. المهم احس انو ماراح ارضى بسهولة وبدا يفقد اعصابو واستغليت الفرصة وقلت له خلاص انا مابدي  شغل معكم .شغلكم وطريقة جلبكم للزبون بتوحي بشكل كبير انو في القصة  حاجة مش طبيعية وسكرت الخط بعد جهد جهيد .وبعد دقائق قليلة اتصل بيا موظف ىخر واعتذر مني وبدا يقول كلام معسول عشان انا الين وارجع اكمل معاهم الموضوع وحكى كلام كثير بس كلو وهم ..واضح مافيه حد يكون عاوز مصلحتك ..وتسكر في وجهه الخط ويرجع يعتذر منك ويطلب منك مرة تانية انك تسمع لو لانه مثل ماعم
> يحكي مابدو الا مصلحتك بس .والله شي غريب .ما احتاج اني ابحث في النت على نزاهتها بس انا حبيت من باب الاستطلاع فقط .لكن مثل ماقالو الاخوة لابد في ملعوب بيلعبوه ..ممكن المنصة تكون ديمو ومش حقيقية ..لازم تكون ليهم طريقة .بس يا حرام خسرتهم كثيييييييييييييير في المكالمات وما طالو مني ولا مليم .
> والناس الي  بتقول انهم شركة محترمة وانهم سحبوا فلوس عادي وووووو .بصراحة هدول مروجين ومسوقين وواضح من مشاركاتهم ولو تلاحظو منهم الي عندو مشاركة واحدة بس في المنتدى ..هههههههههههه قال ايه  انا جديد وهذي أول مشاركلة لي ....والتاني قال انا كنت اقرا المواضيع بس وما كنت اشارك بس لما لقيت  التهجم والنقد على الشركة قررت اني اكتب مشاركتي الاولة .
> فعلا الي يختشو ماتو   يا نا س اتقوا الله 
> تحياتي
> أحذروووووووووووووووووووا النصابين كثير
> احذروا هؤلاء الملاعييييييييييييييييين

 
الشركة دي ما في احد الا اشتكي منها من الاعيبها
ربنا يكفينا شرها هي وامثالها

----------


## hosa.2000

شركة محترمة بكل آمانه وانا والله تعاملت معاهم كثير 
عندهم كذا مشكلة :
الاولى انهم يتأخرون في الرد ولكن يودعون في الاخير ..
الثانية كثرت اتصالاتهم .
ولكن من جهة الرصيد يرجعونه لك بعد التأخير

----------


## msasb

> شركة محترمة بكل آمانه وانا والله تعاملت معاهم كثير 
> عندهم كذا مشكلة :
> الاولى انهم يتأخرون في الرد ولكن يودعون في الاخير ..
> الثانية كثرت اتصالاتهم .
> ولكن من جهة الرصيد يرجعونه لك بعد التأخير

 ممكن إثبات على كلامك مثلا صورة لعملية سحب ووصول المبلغ الخ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## قيصر التميمي

شركه نصابه من الاخير

----------


## Julian

جزاك الله خيرا ، بس كيف اقدر اراسل مثل هذه المنظمة

----------


## staroxman

انا ما تعاملت مع ه الشركه  لكنها تقدم أشيائ جديد مثل المتاجره الثنائيه موضوع جديد علي  امر يبدو سهل لكنه صعب 
أرجو اذا في أحد جربه يخبرنا

----------


## hosa.2000

> ممكن إثبات على كلامك مثلا صورة لعملية سحب ووصول المبلغ الخ

 على فكرة انا هنا ما ابغى ادافع عن احد وربي شاهد علي 
المسألة كلها واقسم بالله بها دير مالك بشكل جيد وهتربح وهتسحب بإذن الله  مهما اغرتك الصفقه او اغرتك الرافعه...لا تغامر،
رافعتهم المالية تعجبني اكثر شي فيهم  
طبعا انا طلبت سحب مبلغ 300 وتم التحويل خلال 5ايام تقريبا

----------


## y

هذه الشركه دخلت معاهم والصراحه في الأول أرباح خيالية
لين ما خلوك تودع كل ما عندك وبعدين يسحبوا عليك في صفقه وحده 
تكفى يا شباب الحذر الحذر
المشكله أقوله نوقف الصفقه عشان لا نخسر كامل الحساب يقول لي لا 
قسوم طمني على الصفقه وصار ينزل في إيقاف الخساره
لين ماراح المبلغ بالكامل
أنا أبغى محامي شاطر إذا أحد يعرف
إذا قدر يرجع شي من المبلغ الكبير له 50% من المبلغ وشكراً

----------


## khaled71a

شباب حد عنده معلومات عن الشركة هذى
YOUTRADEFX COMPANY‏

----------


## msasb

> شباب حد عنده معلومات عن الشركة هذى
> YOUTRADEFX COMPANY‏

 نعم 
هالشركة ممتده من شركة أخرى بورصه ما ركتس 
فاحذر منها

----------


## y

أبو فارس السلام عليكم
بشر هل قدرت تسوي شي في الموضوع

----------


## Controller

ياجماعة الخير الرجاء ثم الرجاء الحذر من شلة اللصوص اللي مسمين نفسهم UFX BANK والله قاعد اشوفهم ينتشرون في المواقع الاجتماعية بشكل غير طبيعي ترااااااااااهم حرااااااااااااااااامية والله يخافون الله في اي احد ....

----------


## التاركي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع في نفس المنتدى وهذا رابط الموضوع فيه تفاصيل أكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1095...ml#post2088190
 اللذي يحذر من شركة UFX BANK هناك مشاركة لعضو يحذر من ظهور
 شركة اسمها UFX MARKETS وأن الشعار مشابه لشعار الشركة الأساس UFX BANK
فقمت بالتأكيد له بأن الشركتين نفسها ولا فرق بينهما لإني الآن ضحية للشركة الجديدة  UFX MARKETS
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
لذا أحذركم رسمياً من الشركتين وخذوا هذه المعادلة :
UFX BANK +    UFX MARKETS = نفس الشركة = نصب وأحتيال = إيداع ولا تستطيع السحب 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
وإن شاء الله يابو فارس ستجدني في سباق معك  في فضح هذه الشركتين في جميع منتديات الفوركس العربية هذا طبعاً ( في حالة عدم إرجاعهم لـ رأس مالي ) تذكر هذا النيك نيم ( التاركي )

----------


## y

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع في نفس المنتدى وهذا رابط الموضوع فيه تفاصيل أكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1095...ml#post2088190
>  اللذي يحذر من شركة UFX BANK هناك مشاركة لعضو يحذر من ظهور
>  شركة اسمها UFX MARKETS وأن الشعار مشابه لشعار الشركة الأساس UFX BANK
> فقمت بالتأكيد له بأن الشركتين نفسها ولا فرق بينهما لإني الآن ضحية للشركة الجديدة  UFX MARKETS
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
> لذا أحذركم رسمياً من الشركتين وخذوا هذه المعادلة :
> UFX BANK +    UFX MARKETS = نفس الشركة = نصب وأحتيال = إيداع ولا تستطيع السحب 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
> وإن شاء الله يابو فارس ستجدني في سباق معك  في فضح هذه الشركتين في جميع منتديات الفوركس العربية هذا طبعاً ( في حالة عدم إرجاعهم لـ رأس مالي ) تذكر هذا النيك نيم ( التاركي )

 يا جماعة لازم نتعاون ونشوف حل عشان نسترد فلوسنا

----------


## y

وأنا أشوف إدارة المنتدى تتبنى هذا الشي

----------


## y

> وأنا أشوف إدارة المنتدى تتبنى هذا الشي

 أنا صار عندي مستندات ضدهم 
وراح أرفع ضدهم 
واللي حابب يكون معايا الله يحيه ويتواصل معايا

----------


## msasb

عندهم موقع آخر ufx trade 
يالله من النصب اللي جالسين يعملوه

----------


## immposible87

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا اخوكم احمد .. متداول متوسط الخبره
بدايه تجربتي كانت مع شركه يو اف اكس بانك
وانا اقول كلمه للحق وليس لي اي مصلحه في اي شيئ ..
مدير حسابي علمني تعليم كويس وكان معايا اول بأول .. واخذت بونص ووافقت على شروطه ولما حققت حجم التداول
طلبت سحب ووصلتني الفلوس ..
والان قمت بأيداع اخر واخذت بونص اعلى وانا احقق ارباح ولله الحمد
بفضل الله وبسماعده مدير حسابي
وانا في طريقي لانهاء حجم التداول لاقوم بسحب الارباح
شاكرا لكم

----------


## msasb

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> انا اخوكم احمد .. متداول متوسط الخبره
> بدايه تجربتي كانت مع شركه يو اف اكس بانك
> وانا اقول كلمه للحق وليس لي اي مصلحه في اي شيئ ..
> مدير حسابي علمني تعليم كويس وكان معايا اول بأول .. واخذت بونص ووافقت على شروطه ولما حققت حجم التداول
> طلبت سحب ووصلتني الفلوس ..
> والان قمت بأيداع اخر واخذت بونص اعلى وانا احقق ارباح ولله الحمد
> بفضل الله وبسماعده مدير حسابي
> وانا في طريقي لانهاء حجم التداول لاقوم بسحب الارباح
> شاكرا لكم

 وبهذا يتم التعليق من احد موظفي الشركة والنصب لازال شغال ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## immposible87

استاذي الفاضل ..
اولا انا ليس من موظفي الشركه .. انا عميييييل عادي
وده صوره حساااااابي....
ومش مطالب اني اثبتلك انا قولت في الاول بقول كلمه حق .. 
لو كانو عملو حركه قله معايا كنت كتبت في حقهم انهم عملو حاجه مش كويسه معايا
وسلامي يا بيه

----------


## msasb

> استاذي الفاضل ..
> اولا انا ليس من موظفي الشركه .. انا عميييييل عادي
> وده صوره حساااااابي....
> ومش مطالب اني اثبتلك انا قولت في الاول بقول كلمه حق .. 
> لو كانو عملو حركه قله معايا كنت كتبت في حقهم انهم عملو حاجه مش كويسه معايا
> وسلامي يا بيه

 عموما لا تفرح بيجيلك يوم راح يورونك الويل 
شكلك ما سحبت مبالغ كبير تفوق مبلغ الايداع

----------


## ashraf_6000

> الشركة صراحة ممتازة للغاية وما صار اي ممطالة بالمرة لما قمت بسحب الاموال ولا اي تحويل حتى ان امين قسوم هو مدير حسابي بنفسه

  السلام عليكم انا اشرف فتحت حساب فى شركة فوركس اسمها يو اف اكس بنك ودى الرابط بتاعهم  www.*******.com/
كلمتهم عن طريق الدردشه بعد مشفت العرض بتاعهم انا افتح حساب ولى مدير حساب هيعلمنى من البدايه حتى الاحتراف وكمان هيلازمنى فى كل صفقاتى 
وطبعا لمه كلمتهم على الدردشه طلب رقم تليفونى  وسالته فى عندكم تعليم ولا لا
وفى مدير حساب
قلى هيكون ليك مدير حساب 
هيعلمك كل حاجه وهيفتح صفقات معاك انا بجد صدقت  وقمت بفتح حساب حقيقى بمبلغ 500 دولار علشان يكون مدير حسب وبعتولى الرساله دى   
إذا كنت لا تَستطيعُ رُؤية هذا البريد الإلكتروني بشكل صحيح، أنقر هنا    
السلام عليكم سيد اشرف   
مبروك تفعيل حسابك في شركة ******* . 
تفاصيل الحساب 
اسم المستخدم : ashrafaaasss 
مبلغ الايداع الاولي : 500$ 
نوع الحساب : MINI 
تفاصيل مدير حسابك 
الاسم  : ايمن بسيوني 
البريد الاكتروني : [email protected]*******.com 
رقم الحوالة : 268 
سيتواصل معك مدير حسابك في الموعد المحدد : اليوم 
حتى تواصل مدير حسابك معك الرجاء إرسال جميع المستندات المطلوبة للتصديق على هوية صاحب الحساب والتاكد منها .   
موفق في تداولك معنا 
مع أطيب التحيات   
Phone : +442033189450
             +442033938477
Fax:      +442076811810   www.*******.com 
 ساعة24
دردشة حية 
افتح حساب حقيقي
ادخل الى حسابك 
 والله العظيم الناس دول نصابين لان بعد مفتحت الحساب محدش عبرنى واكلمهم على الدردشه محدش يهتم بى وطنشونى حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل  وطبعا معنديش خبره خسرت 
العروض بتاعتهم وكلامهم فى الدردشه علشان يسحبو الناس بس وبعد متودع محدش يكلمك ولا مدير حساب ولا اى حد انا كلمتهم على الدردشه اكثر من مره ويقولو لى مدير حسابك هيتصل عليك وكمان يقولو لى احنا دعم فنى بس انصحكم تنسو التعامل مع الشركه دى دى رقمى لو مش مصدقين ممكن تتصلو على وانا هرد عليكم 00966557455739 
ودى ايميلى [email protected]

----------


## ashraf_6000

> الشركة صراحة ممتازة للغاية وما صار اي ممطالة بالمرة لما قمت بسحب الاموال ولا اي تحويل حتى ان امين قسوم هو مدير حسابي بنفسه

  السلام عليكم انا اشرف فتحت حساب فى شركة فوركس اسمها يو اف اكس بنك ودى الرابط بتاعهم  www.*******.com/
كلمتهم عن طريق الدردشه بعد مشفت العرض بتاعهم انا افتح حساب ولى مدير حساب هيعلمنى من البدايه حتى الاحتراف وكمان هيلازمنى فى كل صفقاتى 
وطبعا لمه كلمتهم على الدردشه طلب رقم تليفونى  وسالته فى عندكم تعليم ولا لا
وفى مدير حساب
قلى هيكون ليك مدير حساب 
هيعلمك كل حاجه وهيفتح صفقات معاك انا بجد صدقت  وقمت بفتح حساب حقيقى بمبلغ 500 دولار علشان يكون مدير حسب وبعتولى الرساله دى   
إذا كنت لا تَستطيعُ رُؤية هذا البريد الإلكتروني بشكل صحيح، أنقر هنا    
السلام عليكم سيد اشرف   
مبروك تفعيل حسابك في شركة ******* . 
تفاصيل الحساب 
اسم المستخدم : ashrafaaasss 
مبلغ الايداع الاولي : 500$ 
نوع الحساب : MINI 
تفاصيل مدير حسابك 
الاسم  : ايمن بسيوني 
البريد الاكتروني : [email protected]*******.com 
رقم الحوالة : 268 
سيتواصل معك مدير حسابك في الموعد المحدد : اليوم 
حتى تواصل مدير حسابك معك الرجاء إرسال جميع المستندات المطلوبة للتصديق على هوية صاحب الحساب والتاكد منها .   
موفق في تداولك معنا 
مع أطيب التحيات   
Phone : +442033189450
             +442033938477
Fax:      +442076811810   www.*******.com 
 ساعة24
دردشة حية 
افتح حساب حقيقي
ادخل الى حسابك 
 والله العظيم الناس دول نصابين لان بعد مفتحت الحساب محدش عبرنى واكلمهم على الدردشه محدش يهتم بى وطنشونى حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل  وطبعا معنديش خبره خسرت 
العروض بتاعتهم وكلامهم فى الدردشه علشان يسحبو الناس بس وبعد متودع محدش يكلمك ولا مدير حساب ولا اى حد انا كلمتهم على الدردشه اكثر من مره ويقولو لى مدير حسابك هيتصل عليك وكمان يقولو لى احنا دعم فنى بس انصحكم تنسو التعامل مع الشركه دى دى رقمى لو مش مصدقين ممكن تتصلو على وانا هرد عليكم 00966557455739 
ودى ايميلى [email protected]

----------


## immposible87

> عموما لا تفرح بيجيلك يوم راح يورونك الويل 
> شكلك ما سحبت مبالغ كبير تفوق مبلغ الايداع

 اخي الكريم .. متابعه لكلمه الحق التي بدأتها ...
تم سحب 2000$ 
خالص احترامي

----------


## immposible87

> السلام عليكم انا اشرف فتحت حساب فى شركة فوركس اسمها يو اف اكس بنك ودى الرابط بتاعهم  www.*******.com/
> كلمتهم عن طريق الدردشه بعد مشفت العرض بتاعهم انا افتح حساب ولى مدير حساب هيعلمنى من البدايه حتى الاحتراف وكمان هيلازمنى فى كل صفقاتى 
> وطبعا لمه كلمتهم على الدردشه طلب رقم تليفونى  وسالته فى عندكم تعليم ولا لا
> وفى مدير حساب
> قلى هيكون ليك مدير حساب 
> هيعلمك كل حاجه وهيفتح صفقات معاك انا بجد صدقت  وقمت بفتح حساب حقيقى بمبلغ 500 دولار علشان يكون مدير حسب وبعتولى الرساله دى   
> إذا كنت لا تَستطيعُ رُؤية هذا البريد الإلكتروني بشكل صحيح، أنقر هنا    
> السلام عليكم سيد اشرف   
> مبروك تفعيل حسابك في شركة ******* . 
> ...

 اخي المحترم .. سلامي
مستغرب من كلامك جدااا .. 
وانا مش عميل للشركه ولا حاجه انا عندي حساب عادي وبعمل ايداع وبسحب وعادي
وبأقسم بالله اني ببقى في شغل ومزنوق وفاتح صفقات بتصل بيهم على اراقامهم وبخليهم يقفلو ليا صفقاتي 
ومدير حسابي هو بيتصل بيا بيقولي في فرصه كذا وكذا ..
انا مش بكدبك بس اكيد في حاجه غريبه ..
انا جيت المنتدى لكلمه الحق الي انا شوفتها لا اكثر 
اشكرك

----------


## adnanforex

اخي اذا ما عبروك بالشركة صارت الشركة نصابة ؟! 
الواحد مفروض يكون عندو شوي مصداقية

----------


## adnanforex

> اخي المحترم .. سلامي
> مستغرب من كلامك جدااا .. 
> وانا مش عميل للشركه ولا حاجه انا عندي حساب عادي وبعمل ايداع وبسحب وعادي
> وبأقسم بالله اني ببقى في شغل ومزنوق وفاتح صفقات بتصل بيهم على اراقامهم وبخليهم يقفلو ليا صفقاتي 
> ومدير حسابي هو بيتصل بيا بيقولي في فرصه كذا وكذا ..
> انا مش بكدبك بس اكيد في حاجه غريبه ..
> انا جيت المنتدى لكلمه الحق الي انا شوفتها لا اكثر 
> اشكرك

 وانا ايضا مستغرب جدا

----------


## ashraf_6000

1

----------


## msasb

ما تعليقكم عند الرغبة لسحب المال كله  يطالبونك بصفقة من زوج الفضة مقابل الدولار كصفقة ختامية ومنها يتصفر حسابك

----------


## Controller

> اخي اذا ما عبروك بالشركة صارت الشركة نصابة ؟! 
> الواحد مفروض يكون عندو شوي مصداقية

 نصابة ونص وثلاث ارباع اذا قبل ماتودع يحط لك الشمس في كف والقمر في الكف الثاني كل هذا قبل الايداع ومايتصل عليك مباشرة على حد علمي عمل عملته وخلاص وتترجاه وتروح تدوره عليه بيت بيت وحارة حارة وزنقة زنقة  وبعد كذا يتشرف حضرته و يتصل عليك المسمى بمدير الحساب عفوا اقصد سارق الحساب عندنا صفقة  VIP ومن هالكلام واودع عندنا صفقات وصفقات وكلها كلام فاضي ... 
                                                           أتوقع بعد كذا اقدر اقول على الشركة نصابة ...

----------


## Controller

> ما تعليقكم عند الرغبة لسحب المال كله  يطالبونك بصفقة من زوج الفضة مقابل الدولار كصفقة ختامية ومنها يتصفر حسابك

 عندنا مثل يقول : النار ماتحرق غير رجل واطيها

----------


## التاركي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع في نفس المنتدى وهذا رابط الموضوع فيه تفاصيل أكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1095...ml#post2088190
>  اللذي يحذر من شركة UFX BANK هناك مشاركة لعضو يحذر من ظهور
>  شركة اسمها UFX MARKETS وأن الشعار مشابه لشعار الشركة الأساس UFX BANK
> فقمت بالتأكيد له بأن الشركتين نفسها ولا فرق بينهما لإني الآن ضحية للشركة الجديدة  UFX MARKETS
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
> لذا أحذركم رسمياً من الشركتين وخذوا هذه المعادلة :
> UFX BANK +    UFX MARKETS = نفس الشركة = نصب وأحتيال = إيداع ولا تستطيع السحب 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
> وإن شاء الله يابو فارس ستجدني في سباق معك  في فضح هذه الشركتين في جميع منتديات الفوركس العربية هذا طبعاً ( في حالة عدم إرجاعهم لـ رأس مالي ) تذكر هذا النيك نيم ( التاركي )

  ما كتبته بين القوسين حصل عكسه والحمد لله تم إرجاع لي رأس المال وتم سحبه وتوقف سباقي مع أبو فارس
ـ ــــــ ــ ــــــ ــ ـــــــ ــ ــــــ ــ ــــــــ ـ ـ ـــــــ
بفضل من الله لقد استطعت سحب رأس مالي 500 $ من شركة UFX MARKETS 
طبعاً أقول هذا الكلام إحقاقاً للحق ،،، فكما كتبت في مشاركتي السابقة بأنهم رفضو سحبي للمبلغ وأنهم نصابين وكتبت ذلك طبعاً لرفضهم سحب المبلغ أما بعد سحبي للمبلغ فها أنا أكتب في هذه المشاركة ماتم معي معهم كي أكون صريحاً أكتب مايكون لي وما يكون علي :
طلبت سحب المبلغ الذي هو رأس المال ، في البداية رفضو بسبب شروط البونص لكن بعد مراسلتي لهم عبر الإيميل أوضحت لهم أن شروط البونص متعلقة بالبونص والأرباح فقط وليس متعلقة برأس المال وأنه لا يوجد من شروط البونص أن يتم حجز رأس المال ،، عندها تمت الموافقة ، صحيح أنهم تضجروا لكن وافقو واتصل بي موظف من عندهم وأخبرني بأنه حول على بطاقتي الائتمانية مبلغ 500$ وأن العملية ستأخذ من 3 إلى 5 أيام عمل قبل وصول المبلغ ولم يطول مع في الحديث .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
طبعاً ياشباب أنا هنا أتحدث عن UFX MARKETS فقط ولا أستطيع القول عليهم الآن بأنهم نصابين بعد إسترجاعي لرأس مالي ،،،أما UFX BANK لم أودع عندهم فقط كانت هناك إتصالات بيني وبينهم في محاولات لكي أودع لكنني لم أودع وأودعت في UFX MARKETS
هذه تجربتي معهم بصدق والسلام ختام

----------


## محمد فلاح البلوي

السلام عليكم اخواني اقسم با الله العظيم هذا ما حصل معي بتفصيل واسا الله ان يعينني على طرح كل شي بتفصيل انا فتحت حساب مع شركه ******* بمبلغ 2500 دولار وو ضعوا لي مدير حساب وبدات التداول مع الشركه واتابع التوصيات على موقعهم عن طريق حسابي وبفضل من الله عملت 76 صفقه ووصل حسابي الى 11455 دولار وبحسب استراجيتهم الدخول ب 20 باالمئه من راس المال بعدها حقيقتا انا طمعت في السوق او بمعنى اصح صار عندي فضول بان افتح صفقه في اليورو وكان تقريبا يوم جمعه لان الشركه لا تنزل توصيه يوم الجمعه خوفا على حسابات العملاء على حد قولهم وانا اشكرهم على هذا عموما فتحت الصفقه ويا ليتني لم افتحها لان اليورو صفقني صفقه العمر عكس على السوق مع العلم اعطاني ربح في الاول تقريبا 180 دولار ولاكن نفسي تقول هل من مزيد وعكس اليورو وبدائت الخسائر وكنت ازيد في العقود بعد كل 20 او 30 نقطه واحمل الحساب فوق طاقته الى ان قال لي مدير الحساب كان من المفترض تاخذ عقود بعد كل مثلا 100 نقطه عشان يعدل معك الحساب والله اقفلت العمليه بخساره واصبح حسابي 2300 دولار بعده قررت ان اتبع من جديد توصيات الشركه وانا لا اتهور وافتح صفقات من عندي اتبعت التوصيات من جديد وصل الحساب الى 6500 دولار وبعدها دخلت في الكندي دولار حسب التوصيه وقمت انا بزياده العقود ولم التزم با ستراجيه الشركه بان الا اتعدى 20 با المئه في التداول وحملت حسابي فوق طاقته ووخسرت راس مالي وبعدها نزل السوق الى ان وصل للاهداق التي وضعتها الشركه وححققت العمليه ربح انا اقول بكل صراحه وبما يرضي رب العالمين توصياتهم 90 با المئه ناجحه ومن يتبع سياست الشركه في التداول يؤبح با ذن الله وانا الان فتحت حساب مع الشركه من جديد 2600 دولار ولله الحمد حققت خلال يومين ربح 1450 دولار ورصيدي الان 4050 دولار ولله الحمد اما تعامل العاملين بشركه على صنفين وحقيقتا والله على ما اقول شهيد كان تعامل مدير الحساب معي دائم يطلب مني دعم الحساب ويصر على وحتى لو قلت له ما عندي يقول مو مشكله عن طريق بطاقه فيزا او بطاقات الاعتماد واصرار عجيب ادخل في نفسي الخوف والرعب منهم وفي الدردشه غالبا يوجد تاخير في الرد ولا يساعدونك ويربطون رقبتك بمدير الحساب وكانك زوجته لا تسطيع التحرك بدون امر زوجها ولاكن الحق لله كان عندهم اخ اسمه نبيل قمه في الاخلاق وتعامل مثل العسل واعتبرته اخ  لي لحسن تعامله وكمان في العملين لديهم من الاجانب من الجنسيات الاروبيه قمه في التعامل وعندهم مصداقيه ويعطونك رايهم في اي عمليه لديك في السوق ويقدمون لك النصيحه بخلاف الاخوه العرب عندهم الواحد يكلمك من راس خشمه ويصرخ عليك ويقفل السماعه بكل زعل ويرفع ضغطك وضغط اهلك واهل اهلك وكمان لي خلفوا اهلك اما السحب اقسم با الله انا لم اسحب اي شي من المبلغ الدي عندهم لي ولكن سوف اقوم با السحب في القريب العاجل واخبركم بما يحصل معي هذا ما لدي والله على ما اقول شهيد  والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## محمد فلاح البلوي

> السلام عليكم اخواني اقسم با الله العظيم هذا ما حصل معي بتفصيل واسا الله ان يعينني على طرح كل شي بتفصيل انا فتحت حساب مع شركه ******* بمبلغ 2500 دولار وو ضعوا لي مدير حساب وبدات التداول مع الشركه واتابع التوصيات على موقعهم عن طريق حسابي وبفضل من الله عملت 76 صفقه ووصل حسابي الى 11455 دولار وبحسب استراجيتهم الدخول ب 20 باالمئه من راس المال بعدها حقيقتا انا طمعت في السوق او بمعنى اصح صار عندي فضول بان افتح صفقه في اليورو وكان تقريبا يوم جمعه لان الشركه لا تنزل توصيه يوم الجمعه خوفا على حسابات العملاء على حد قولهم وانا اشكرهم على هذا عموما فتحت الصفقه ويا ليتني لم افتحها لان اليورو صفقني صفقه العمر عكس على السوق مع العلم اعطاني ربح في الاول تقريبا 180 دولار ولاكن نفسي تقول هل من مزيد وعكس اليورو وبدائت الخسائر وكنت ازيد في العقود بعد كل 20 او 30 نقطه واحمل الحساب فوق طاقته الى ان قال لي مدير الحساب كان من المفترض تاخذ عقود بعد كل مثلا 100 نقطه عشان يعدل معك الحساب والله اقفلت العمليه بخساره واصبح حسابي 2300 دولار بعده قررت ان اتبع من جديد توصيات الشركه وانا لا اتهور وافتح صفقات من عندي اتبعت التوصيات من جديد وصل الحساب الى 6500 دولار وبعدها دخلت في الكندي دولار حسب التوصيه وقمت انا بزياده العقود ولم التزم با ستراجيه الشركه بان الا اتعدى 20 با المئه في التداول وحملت حسابي فوق طاقته ووخسرت راس مالي وبعدها نزل السوق الى ان وصل للاهداق التي وضعتها الشركه وححققت العمليه ربح انا اقول بكل صراحه وبما يرضي رب العالمين توصياتهم 90 با المئه ناجحه ومن يتبع سياست الشركه في التداول يؤبح با ذن الله وانا الان فتحت حساب مع الشركه من جديد 2600 دولار ولله الحمد حققت خلال يومين ربح 1450 دولار ورصيدي الان 4050 دولار ولله الحمد اما تعامل العاملين بشركه على صنفين وحقيقتا والله على ما اقول شهيد كان تعامل مدير الحساب معي دائم يطلب مني دعم الحساب ويصر على وحتى لو قلت له ما عندي يقول مو مشكله عن طريق بطاقه فيزا او بطاقات الاعتماد واصرار عجيب ادخل في نفسي الخوف والرعب منهم وفي الدردشه غالبا يوجد تاخير في الرد ولا يساعدونك ويربطون رقبتك بمدير الحساب وكانك زوجته لا تسطيع التحرك بدون امر زوجها ولاكن الحق لله كان عندهم اخ اسمه نبيل قمه في الاخلاق وتعامل مثل العسل واعتبرته اخ  لي لحسن تعامله وكمان في العملين لديهم من الاجانب من الجنسيات الاروبيه قمه في التعامل وعندهم مصداقيه ويعطونك رايهم في اي عمليه لديك في السوق ويقدمون لك النصيحه بخلاف الاخوه العرب عندهم الواحد يكلمك من راس خشمه ويصرخ عليك ويقفل السماعه بكل زعل ويرفع ضغطك وضغط اهلك واهل اهلك وكمان لي خلفوا اهلك اما السحب اقسم با الله انا لم اسحب اي شي من المبلغ الدي عندهم لي ولكن سوف اقوم با السحب في القريب العاجل واخبركم بما يحصل معي هذا ما لدي والله على ما اقول شهيد  والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 طبعا اسم الشركه انا كتبتها ولاكن طلع نقط هي شركه يو اف اكس بانك

----------


## Controller

> ما كتبته بين القوسين حصل عكسه والحمد لله تم إرجاع لي رأس المال وتم سحبه وتوقف سباقي مع أبو فارس
> ـ ــــــ ــ ــــــ ــ ـــــــ ــ ــــــ ــ ــــــــ ـ ـ ـــــــ
> بفضل من الله لقد استطعت سحب رأس مالي 500 $ من شركة UFX MARKETS 
> طبعاً أقول هذا الكلام إحقاقاً للحق ،،، فكما كتبت في مشاركتي السابقة بأنهم رفضو سحبي للمبلغ وأنهم نصابين وكتبت ذلك طبعاً لرفضهم سحب المبلغ أما بعد سحبي للمبلغ فها أنا أكتب في هذه المشاركة ماتم معي معهم كي أكون صريحاً أكتب مايكون لي وما يكون علي :
> طلبت سحب المبلغ الذي هو رأس المال ، في البداية رفضو بسبب *شروط البونص* لكن بعد مراسلتي لهم عبر الإيميل أوضحت لهم أن شروط البونص متعلقة بالبونص والأرباح فقط وليس متعلقة برأس المال وأنه لا يوجد من شروط البونص أن يتم حجز رأس المال ،، عندها تمت الموافقة ، صحيح أنهم تضجروا لكن وافقو واتصل بي موظف من عندهم وأخبرني بأنه حول على بطاقتي الائتمانية مبلغ 500$ وأن العملية ستأخذ من 3 إلى 5 أيام عمل قبل وصول المبلغ ولم يطول مع في الحديث .
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> طبعاً ياشباب أنا هنا أتحدث عن UFX MARKETS فقط ولا أستطيع القول عليهم الآن بأنهم نصابين بعد إسترجاعي لرأس مالي ،،،أما UFX BANK لم أودع عندهم فقط كانت هناك إتصالات بيني وبينهم في محاولات لكي أودع لكنني لم أودع وأودعت في UFX MARKETS
> هذه تجربتي معهم بصدق والسلام ختام

 هلا اخوي التاركي ممكن نشوف الشروط علشان في الموضوع الثاني في وحده تمر بنفس الحالة مع يو اف اكس بانك ودها تسحب وودنا نشوف الآلية اللي نتعامل مع الناس هذي .. 
شكراً

----------


## بوخليفه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياأخوان أنا مستثمر جديد وأبي آخذ رايكم بأي شركه بالضبط وبالتحديد أفتح معاها حساب
ولكم جزيل الشكر والأمتنان

----------


## ashraf_6000

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ياأخوان أنا مستثمر جديد وأبي آخذ رايكم بأي شركه بالضبط وبالتحديد أفتح معاها حساب
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والأمتنان

 انت لسه بتسال مفيش دخان بدون نار شوف ابحث عن اسم الشركه فى جوجل وهتشوف فضايح واى شركه عاوز تسجل فيها بردو ابحث عنها على النت

----------


## ابوالريم

هذي قصتي كامله مع هذه الشركه النصابه المحتاله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128724.html
اتمنى ان تعوا بان الشركه هذي نصااااااااااااااااااااااااابه
لعنهم الله اينما كانوا

----------


## eto2

*شركة نصابة ومن اصدقاء موثوقيين ومن يقول انه سحب ارباح او راس ماله اتمنى ان يضع صورة من ورقة التحويل الخاصة بالبنك وليست من طلب التحويل الخاصة بالشركة لانه بالامكان الان ان اضع 50 كشف لطلب التحويل لاي شركة*

----------


## ابوالريم

> *شركة نصابة ومن اصدقاء موثوقيين ومن يقول انه سحب ارباح او راس ماله اتمنى ان يضع صورة من ورقة التحويل الخاصة بالبنك وليست من طلب التحويل الخاصة بالشركة لانه بالامكان الان ان اضع 50 كشف لطلب التحويل لاي شركة*

 وهم يقدرون ان يضعون 50 كشف حساب للبنك
انا استطعت ان اسحب راس المال والارباح ولاكن بعد مسرحيه سويتها عليهم
وداويتها بالتي هي كانت الداء
دائهم انهم نصابين فداويتهم بان نصبت عليهم حتى استرجع حقي
ريحتهم فاحت في المنتديات العربيه وقل عدد المشتركين معاهم 
علشان كذا هم الان مقهورين وهم الان يتابعون موضوعنا وانا متاكد
تصدق انهم اتصلوا علي بعد ما نزلت الموضوع وسالني هل فيه احد عم يناديك باسم ابو الريم؟
لعنهم الله اينما كانوا

----------


## kingfromqatar

يااخواني في الله تذكرو ان الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه

----------


## اربداوي

يا اخوان شو رايكو بشركه http://www.ofxbank.com 
حاب افتح معاهم حساب  بس ما اعرف عن الشركة شي  
اذا حد يعرف ارجو ان يخبرني عنها

----------


## Dr.Mohamed.G

يا جمااااعه الخييير انتبهووووووو وخليك معا المضمون بعد اذن الله و على فكره كلللل الللى داااخل يمدح فى الشركه موظفييين فيييها ... خلو بالكووو يا ناااس

----------


## akuji

ياجماعه يو اف اكس بنك اهي نفسها يو اف اكس ماركت  
والله ثم والله ثم والله الحذر وانا مستعد واتحدى اي واحد يمدح الشركة والي مومصدقني يدور بقوقل ابي منتدى واحد بس يرعاهم مافيه

----------


## الحب مو كلمة

هذي الشركه مو بس نصابه الا المفروض نحرج فيهم بالحراج انهم نصابين هههههههههه 
ياخي مشكلتهم انفضحو لا وبعد يتخيلون رح يجيهم عملاء جدد والله ناس مادري شلون تفكر

----------


## Controller

> هذي الشركه مو بس نصابه الا المفروض نحرج فيهم بالحراج انهم نصابين هههههههههه 
> ياخي مشكلتهم انفضحو لا وبعد يتخيلون رح يجيهم عملاء جدد والله ناس مادري شلون تفكر

 للاسف الناس الطيبة اللي على نياتها يروحون في شربة موية معاهم .. والـــ ... انتشروا بشكل كبير في المنتديات العربية ماعلينا سوى التحذير من شلة اللصوص 
والله يحفظ المسلمين شرهم ومن على شاكلتهم

----------


## kimo33

هذه الشركة نصابة 100% وفيها من الخداع والمكر والكذب الكثير الكثير, وما يهمها خسارة المتاجر ويهمها تسحب فلوسكم ومن ثم تبكون عليها :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## carizma

أخي الكريم انا من جد اشكرك على ردك واهتمامك لكن للاسف حاولت ارسلك على الخاص وماقدرت لاني لازم اشارك ب 50 مشاركة ولكن اطلب منك ترسلي طرق التواصل معاك على الخاص لانه مسوح لك بالارسال وياريت ياخوي انك ترسلي باسرع وقت ممكن لاني متورطة والله يجزاك الف خير

----------


## carizma

> نصابه بكل المقاييس وهذا معروف للجميع

  أخي الكريم forexeagle2010 أشكرك على الرد على استفساري عن الشركة النصابة ufxmarkets ولكن ماقدرت ارسلك على الخاص بسبب عدم وصول مشاركاتي الى 50 مشاركة ولكن ياريت ترسلي على الخاص طرق التواصل بك ايميلك عشان اقدر اتواصل معك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## carizma

> نصابه بكل المقاييس وهذا معروف للجميع

 السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانت بخير 
اخي forexeagle 2010 بخصوص رسالتك ارسلتلك على الايميل واتمنى يكون صحيح ووصلك لانه ماكان واضح شوي في رسالتك ولو ماوصل ارسلي بشكل اوضح 
لك كل الشكر

----------


## carizma

> هذه الشركة نصابة 100% وفيها من الخداع والمكر والكذب الكثير الكثير, وما يهمها خسارة المتاجر ويهمها تسحب فلوسكم ومن ثم تبكون عليها

 وكمان اسلوب قذر في التعامل ومو مكفيهم ياخذوا فلوسك كمان يطلبوا منك تقترض من البنك او تتسلف من الناس والمصيبة الاعظم يطلبوا منك تبيع اشيائك وبيتك يبغوك مفلس ومطلوب من جد قمة الحقارة والوقاحة

----------


## carizma

> أنا صار عندي مستندات ضدهم 
> وراح أرفع ضدهم 
> واللي حابب يكون معايا الله يحيه ويتواصل معايا

 انا معاك اخوي في رفع قضية عليهم لانهم نصبوا عليه بمبلغ كبير شوي والباقي ماني عارفه كيف اسحبه منهم

----------


## carizma

> من بفيدني وله مني الف شكر انا الشتركت معهم وفي اول يوم كسبت وفي اليوم الثاني خسرت جميع ما كسبته مع راس مالي يعني رجعت لصفر وعرضو علي دعم بمبلغ لتعويض الخساره ولكن رفضت ويا كثر محاولو السحب من البطاقه ولحسن الحض الا يوجد بها رصيد   الشي المهم الخساره وقعت فيها ولكن كيف اوقف حسابي عندهم     من لديه الخبره يفيدني مشكور

 اخي لازم اوقف حسابي عندهم يعني ضروري لانه نفس الشي خسروني كثير والمبلغ الباقي في حسابي ماعرف كيف اسحبه من عندهم

----------


## carizma

> اخي لازم اوقف حسابي عندهم يعني ضروري لانه نفس الشي خسروني كثير والمبلغ الباقي في حسابي ماعرف كيف اسحبه من عندهم

 وكيف اوقف حسابي وانا ماسحبت المبلغ

----------


## carizma

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع في نفس المنتدى وهذا رابط الموضوع فيه تفاصيل أكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1095...ml#post2088190
>  اللذي يحذر من شركة UFX BANK هناك مشاركة لعضو يحذر من ظهور
>  شركة اسمها UFX MARKETS وأن الشعار مشابه لشعار الشركة الأساس UFX BANK
> فقمت بالتأكيد له بأن الشركتين نفسها ولا فرق بينهما لإني الآن ضحية للشركة الجديدة  UFX MARKETS
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
> لذا أحذركم رسمياً من الشركتين وخذوا هذه المعادلة :
> UFX BANK +    UFX MARKETS = نفس الشركة = نصب وأحتيال = إيداع ولا تستطيع السحب 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
> وإن شاء الله يابو فارس ستجدني في سباق معك  في فضح هذه الشركتين في جميع منتديات الفوركس العربية هذا طبعاً ( في حالة عدم إرجاعهم لـ رأس مالي ) تذكر هذا النيك نيم ( التاركي )

 للاسف انا كمان ضحية للشركة الجديدة ufxmarkets والى الان ماسحبت منهم اللي باقيلي من راس المال اللي خسرت اغلبه

----------


## carizma

من جد استغرب من الناس اللي بيدافعوا عنهم اذا ال nfa نفسها ارسلت انها غير مسجلة عندهم يعني لو الناس بتكذب معقولة انه naf بيكذبوا كمان ؟
يعني اللي يشتكوا كذابين وال nfa كذابين وعدد قليل بس بيدافع هم الصادقين؟
 اعتقد انه الموضوع مافيه شك للي عنده عقل انها مؤامرة 
لانه فعلا كل اللي اتعاملوا معاهم لاحظوا انهم يطلبوا الايداع بهدف وعودهم الكاذبة في الربح ولما تسحب ماتقدر لا عن طريق الموقع ولا عن طريقهم وكمان اسلوبهم القذر في كثرة الاتصالات والتدخل بالمور الشخصية 
خذ قرض ,استلف من اصدقائك , بيع اشيائك ,دبر من اي طريقة... الخ 
حاجة غريبة بالفعل حتى الحرامية ماسووا اللي هم سووه 
لكن شكوانا لله انه ينتقم منهم ويعوضنا خسائرنا والضرر الكبير اللي سببوه للناس

----------


## carizma

لا وكمان تقول عندهم دم والا يحسوا عادي جدا لانهم مجردين من الانسانية وعندهم عزيمة وومستمرين في النصب والدليل تغيير اسمهم من ******* الى ufxmarkets 
واكتشفت فيهم تناقض عجيب في الكلام كل مدير حساب كلامه مختلف وهذا اكبر دليل على كذبهم

----------


## carizma

> نصابه بكل المقاييس وهذا معروف للجميع

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم ارجوا ان تخبرني بالوقت المناسب لك للتواصل معك , ولك مني كل التقدر والاحترام

----------


## carizma

بالله اخواني افيدوني كيف ارفع عليهم قضية واشتكيهم على ال nfa ,واللي عنده حل يفيدني

----------


## carizma

الموقع بالانجليزي ماهي الخطوات الصحيحة  لشكواهم واللي اشتكوهم استفادوا شيء؟
بالله افيدوني

----------


## carizma

مع العلم باني خسرت مبلغ كبير اخذته قرض وسلف والقليل اللي باقيلي موجود في حسابي وما اعرف كيف اسحبه

----------


## abdulhadi982

الظاهر امير مروج لشركة ufx bank وبياخد عمولة منهم و مشان بعض الدولارات تورط الناس بالاشتراك فيها 
حبيبي شركة نصب محترفة بقيادة امين قسوم 
وانا كان الي تجربة سابقة معهم 
بقا جاية انت تقلي محترمة 
مع العلم يلي بيودع فيها ينسى موضوع انو يسحب فلس واحد
ان شاء الله منحترمها من سوق الفوركس

----------


## abdulhadi982

اتقو الله في اموال الناس 
اكبر شركة نصابة والمروج الها بيكون متلها

----------


## jallo19699

> انا تاجرت في الشركة لمدة 5 اشهر والصراحة الشركة ممتازة يعني التحليل والتوصيات وتحويل المبلغ جدا سريع. اذا بتقول انو هي شركة نصب شو الدليل ؟!

 الدليل انك انت واحد منهم وجاي تلمعهم!!! 
قديمة حركاتكم هذي كنتم تسونها حتى في (http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/) 
أنا ياما فضحتهم في هذا الموقع الخاص لشكاوي الفوركس واسم الشركة انا السبب في تغييرة من (UFX Bank) الى (UFX Market) واللي عايز يتأكد يسجل في موقع الشكاوي (http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/) ويبحث عن الشركة هذي ويتأكد بنفسه 
الأخ هذا 100% واحد منهم ولا يزالون يتبعون أساليبهم القديمة الوسخة 
على فكرة انا أتعاملت معاهم من عام 2009م واسمي عبد الجليل سعيد وهذا الإسم هو أكثر اسم يكرهونه كل نصابين الشركة المروحة هذي 
وقد استرجعت كامل فلوسي من فوق شواربهم لما شكيتهم في الموقع المذكور أعلاه وهم يتذكرونني جيدا ولا يمكن ينسونني أبدا 
اللي عاوز يتداول يتداول في شركة لها فرع في بلده وأشخاص يستطيع مقابلتهم والتحدث معهم مباشرة وليس أشخاص افتراضيون مثل نصابين (UFX Market)
والله سبحانه وتعالى على ما أقول شهيد

----------


## jallo19699

> السلام عليكم 
> هل أحد عنده أي علم عن هذه الشركة؟ وهل أحد عنده حساب فيها

 اقرأ موضوعي هذا  
لدليل انك انت واحد منهم وجاي تلمعهم!!! 
قديمة حركاتكم هذي كنتم تسونها حتى في (http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/) 
أنا ياما فضحتهم في هذا الموقع الخاص لشكاوي الفوركس واسم الشركة انا السبب في تغييرة من (UFX Bank) الى (UFX Market) واللي عايز يتأكد يسجل في موقع الشكاوي (http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/) ويبحث عن الشركة هذي ويتأكد بنفسه 
الأخ هذا 100% واحد منهم ولا يزالون يتبعون أساليبهم القديمة الوسخة 
على فكرة انا أتعاملت معاهم من عام 2009م واسمي عبد الجليل سعيد وهذا الإسم هو أكثر اسم يكرهونه كل نصابين الشركة المروحة هذي 
وقد استرجعت كامل فلوسي من فوق شواربهم لما شكيتهم في الموقع المذكور أعلاه وهم يتذكرونني جيدا ولا يمكن ينسونني أبدا 
اللي عاوز يتداول يتداول في شركة لها فرع في بلده وأشخاص يستطيع مقابلتهم والتحدث معهم مباشرة وليس أشخاص افتراضيون مثل نصابين (UFX Market)
والله سبحانه وتعالى على ما أقول شهيد

----------


## jallo19699

> انا أتاجر مع هذي الشركة وبالعكس الدعم الفني والتوصيات ممتازة ويساعدوني كثير في حسابي ,, لكن الى الان باقي ما سحبت بس بشكل عام الشركة كويسة ,, ويعطون بونص كويس على الايداع ,, 
> والله أعلم

 
قابلني لو قدرت تسحب فلس 
ولا تيجي تقول سحبت لآنك لو قلتها فإنت أكيد واحد من لميعينهم 
لأني ما أعرف من عام 2009 أحد سحب فلوسه من دولة عربية

----------

